# Viscosity of Lubix Found! Cheaper Alternative!



## satellitedanny (Feb 19, 2011)

*NOTE* Look at my picture for viscosity if you're too lazy to read the thread or to look at the picture, here's the viscosity of Diff oil you want to look for = 50,000 WT (Fifty Thousand weight..... measurement unit should not be cST, It should be WT)

I have found the approximate viscosity of Lubix in an experiment which was not intended to hurt the sales of Pixel. I got the viscosity from a source but I was kind of paranoid so I tested it and it was actually correct! Some people compared Lubix with Shock oil which is basically a runnier version of lubix (Only goes up to 200wt I think) I bought the 200wt shock oil but it wasn't thick enough so I tried to find a thicker version of shock oil so I asked my friends who had RC building/racing as a hobby if there was suck a thing and they told me there was! it was called Differential Silicone Oil which was also for RC cars. This oil went up to 200,000wt ( Two hundred thousand). My friend told me that the approximate viscosity was about 50,000 wt (Fifty Thousand) so I went ahead and bought some Ofna 50,000 wt Silicone Diff oil from a hobby shop (you can get some on eBay; Traxxas is also a good company). I got 40cc for $12 including taxes. I tested the viscosity of Lubix and the Diff oil and what do you know? They were about the same! I tested it in 2 different GuHongs with the same tension set and no mods. I used a syringe with a makeshift applicator and the Results were about the same! I went ahead and asked about 28 people from my school to try the cube and tell me which was smoother and they said that they were the same.

Conclusion
The Differential Shock oil has the same performance of Lubix. It has a lower price than lubix and it also has a higher quantity of liquid than Lubix. If Lubix stopped producing the FANCY STICKERS, the price would probably be cheaper. The Diff Oil has a very simple label and it does not include a syringe (comes in a bottle). Overall, I would get the Lubix if you're lubing a few cubes because they make it easy for you with the syringe. If you want the better deal though, I would get the Diff oil because it is basically the same substance as Lubix.

30K version of Diff oil; here

30K works just as well as 50K


I need your help too!
I am currently learning the Fridrich method and I have gotten F2L down, but I am very slow. If you have the time, could you reply with some tricks to help me get faster quicker?


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2011)

You asked non-cubers about which cube was smoother?


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> You asked non-cubers about which cube was smoother?


:fp

I think I'll stick to Lubix, thanks.


----------



## aronpm (Feb 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> You asked non-cubers about which cube was smoother?


 
*BREAKING NEWS*

People who don't solve Rubik's Cubes are all idiots and don't know how to tell if something is smooth. Billions distraught.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 19, 2011)

I find this interesting.


----------



## cuber93 (Feb 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> You asked non-cubers about which cube was smoother?


 
I mean if it was a random sample there may have been some cubers in there, you never know. But had this been at my school I could find approximately 0 cubers there besides myself. (there was 1 last year, but he graduated)


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> People who don't solve Rubik's Cubes are all idiots and don't know how to tell if something is smooth. Billions distraught.


 
Non-cubers probably won't notice the differences in smoothness like a cuber can.


----------



## Meep (Feb 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> Non-cubers probably won't notice the differences in smoothness like a cuber can.


 
Really? I hardly can, so I just use whatever lube I have lying around (Often Jig-a-loo or Maru lube). It's either lubed or not lubed. >_>


----------



## aronpm (Feb 19, 2011)

Meep said:


> Really? I hardly can, so I just use whatever lube I have lying around (Often Jig-a-loo or Maru lube). It's either lubed or not lubed. >_>


 
Obviously you aren't a cuber.

Meep skewber :3


----------



## Juju (Feb 19, 2011)

aronpm said:


> Obviously you aren't a cuber.
> 
> Meep skewber :3


 
Obviously he isn't super obsessed with lube and hardware like many of the posters on the forum, and spends his time actually cubing instead. You can get awesome times on your cube regardless of the lube you use.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 19, 2011)

Juju said:


> Obviously he isn't super obsessed with lube and hardware like many of the posters on the forum, and spends his time actually cubing instead. You can get awesome times on your cube regardless of the lube you use.


 
Obviously you haven't learned to read white text yet.

why is everyone so mean on this forum ;_;


----------



## Chickenman (Feb 19, 2011)

qqwref said:


> Obviously you haven't learned to read white text yet.
> 
> why is everyone so mean on this forum ;_;


 
lol qq
I will stick with lubix because there stickers are cool :3


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 19, 2011)

Edward said:


> You asked non-cubers about which cube was smoother?


 
Nope, I asked my friends who sucked me into cubing lol. They all know Fridrich to OLL and they get sub 45. 3 out of the 28 are attempting to learn PLL. They All have at least 1 GuHong and some other 3x3x3, various 2x2x2 and some 4x4x4.


----------



## Edward (Feb 19, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Nope, I asked my friends who sucked me into cubing lol. They all know Fridrich to OLL and they get sub 45. 3 out of the 28 are attempting to learn PLL. They All have at least 1 GuHong and some other 3x3x3, various 2x2x2 and some 4x4x4.


 
How lucky for you ;u;. My point is now worthless.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2011)

You said you "tested the viscosity" of both lubes. But what you really did is put them in 2 different cubes and see if the results were the same.


----------



## andrewgk (Feb 19, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> You said you "tested the viscosity" of both lubes. But what you really did is put them in 2 different cubes and see if the results were the same.


 
An alternative is something that yields similar results but is not the same exact product. The title of the thread is "Viscosity of Lubix Found! Cheaper Alternative!". He tested it in two different cubes and saw that the results were the same, therefore he found an alternative to Lubix.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Feb 19, 2011)

I would just like to show something I saw in another thread. It's from a hobby site, who deals with RC cars.

Basically, they say that it's very hard to have a standardized measurement for Shock and Silicone Differential Oil. So, 50,000 wt of one company might feel very different from 50,000 wt of another company. The guy says the best way to standardize that measurement is to stick to a single company, since they set their own criteria, and if you go higher or lower, it'll reflect from the 50,000wt you started with.

So, your 50,000wt Differential Silicone Oil that is similar to Lubix, might actually be different to another brand's 50,000wt. 

Maybe it doesn't matter that much when cubing, but I just wanted to put this out here, for other to know that this exists.

You can read it here:


Spoiler



http://traxxas.com/forums/showthread.php?316637-How-do-I-change-diff-oil

The difference between shock fluid and differential fluid is viscosity. Yes, they are both silicone fluids, but differential fluids are much, much thicker than shock fluids. If you were to fill your shocks with differential fluids you would most likely not have any shock action at all. You can follow the Traxxas manual when filling your differentials but I feel that shock fluids are entirely too thin to get the job done. I use anything from 1K (1000) to 5K (5000) in my differential on my JATO depending on the track surface. You'll have a tough time finding that viscosity in shock fluids. As you may have noticed on page 44 of your JATO manual it states that the JATO was shipped with "SAE 30W viscosity silicone shock oil". That is one of the problems when grading shock or differential fluids, there is no set standard to do so. Company A makes a differential fluid that they say is 10000 weight. Company B makes a similar product but when compared to Company A's fluid there is a great difference in viscosity. Company C comes into the fold and has a diff fluid product that they say is 30 weight. There is no standard method of determining accurate viscosities between manufacturers. 

My suggestion is this, whatever shock fluid you choose stick with the same brand for different weights because the manufacturer establishes their own viscosity criteria. Through their internal control measures, their 25 weight will be less viscous than their 35 weight fluid. If you have different brands on each end you can't be certain of consistent weights. The same goes for differential fluids, pick a manufacturer and stick with it. 

On our REVOs; we use Traxxas 10K (10000)-50K (50000) differential fluids depending on the track surface. The reason you fill it up to 75% is that you are leaving room for expansion and you don't blow out your o-rings or gasket.

Since we broached the subject a little earlier, here is some information about selecting the right viscosity shock fluid and pistons for your shocks. 

Consider a typical R/C shock unit: you have oil of a certain viscosity passing through orifices of a certain diameter at a certain speed. Some oil flows around the outside of the piston, this is almost always laminar flow, since the gap between the piston and the housing is so narrow, so it creates a lot of drag. For the oil flowing through the holes in the piston however, it's hard to predict. When the shaft speed is very low it will be laminar, and when it's high it will be turbulent. Exactly when the transition will happen is hard to predict, but easy to feel: because the resistance of the shock is proportional to the shaft speed when the flow is still laminar and proportional to the shaft speed squared the very next moment, when the flow has turned turbulent, it feels like a kind of hydraulic lock has occurred because the difference in resistance is usually quite substantial. The transition is sometimes also described as 'pack'; it feels as if the shock 'packs up'. 

This effect can both be useful and unwanted: it can prevent your car from slapping the ground when landing from a jump, but it can also make your car bounce very badly over sharp ruts or bumps taken at high speed. So it's pretty important to get this adjustment right. 

The way to achieve this is to select the right piston and shock oil: both the combination of a piston with small holes and a low viscosity oil and the combination of a piston with large holes and a high viscosity oil will yield the same static damping; it will feel the same when you bump your car by hand. It will also make the car handle the same in low-speed transitions, such as smooth cornering and low-frequency bumps. But the real difference is in the high-speed damping: the first combination will pack up very rapidly because of the low viscosity fluid and the increased fluid velocity (the same amount of oil has to pass through smaller holes in the same amount of time, so its speed must be higher). The second combination will have a relatively high resistance to turbulence because of the very thick fluid which flows at a much lower speed. Hence, turbulence will occur at much higher shaft speeds, or it may not occur at all.

So selecting the right piston and oil depends largely on the track layout. Killer jumps or chassis-wrecking bumps require pistons with small holes to prevent the chassis from slapping the ground and usually making the car very unstable. On the other hand, if the track has lots of bumps or is very rutted, any packing up of the shocks would make the car bounce and thus very unstable. In that case you should try pistons with large holes. 

Note that judging if the holes in the pistons are too small or too large isn't as straight forward as you'd like it to be; because the shock absorbers aren't in direct contact with the ground, there is some elasticity to the whole suspension system. Suspension arms aren't infinitely rigid and neither are rims so expect a little flex, and hence also a little bounce from them. Then there there's some more elasticity in the tires, although this is a far less 'bouncy' form of elasticity. These effects are most apparent when your car lands off a big jump and it bounces up a little without the chassis having touched the ground. It means the pistons are way too small, which makes the shocks lock up too fast, so the impact has to be taken up by the elasticity in the suspension arms and the rims.


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 19, 2011)

cincyaviation said:


> You said you "tested the viscosity" of both lubes. But what you really did is put them in 2 different cubes and see if the results were the same.


 
I also tested the viscosity. I put some lubix in a small container and some diff oil in another container and I stirred both of them with a thin stirring thing (one for each container) and they were very similar.


----------



## Hodari (Feb 19, 2011)

Very interesting but before we all rush out to replace our Lubix, have you tested how it compares with Lubix in other ways as well as just how smoothly the cube turns? Specifically the following:
1. You get a larger quantity of oil for less money, but do you need to use the same amount of it to get similar results or are you using more?
2. Does it damage/dissolve the cube in any way?
3. Does it last as long in between needing to be relubed as Lubix would?

If it is still comparable in all of those as well, this is definitely good to know though


----------



## izovire (Feb 19, 2011)

Hopefully this thread doesn't have a negative effect on lubix sales. But that's competition and it happens.

We all know that silicone lube is a lot cheaper by quantity. Just think of it, Donovan takes the time and effort to apply silicone into a handy application divice, and includes logos and packaging that is rather cool. It is a *specialty accessory* for our speedcubes. It comes with a price that is well worth it. Don't forget the service of Ultimate's and Elite's.


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 19, 2011)

Hodari said:


> Very interesting but before we all rush out to replace our Lubix, have you tested how it compares with Lubix in other ways as well as just how smoothly the cube turns? Specifically the following:
> 1. You get a larger quantity of oil for less money, but do you need to use the same amount of it to get similar results or are you using more?
> 2. Does it damage/dissolve the cube in any way?
> 3. Does it last as long in between needing to be relubed as Lubix would?
> ...


 
1. Yes, you use the same amount in the core; lube it like Pixel shows you.
2. No, Diff oil is 100% silicone oil, like Lubix.
3. It should last as long since they are essentially the same thing. even if it lasts only 2 years (for example) you still have like 38cc that you can use (Ofna is 40cc I think)


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 19, 2011)

andrewgk said:


> An alternative is something that yields similar results but is not the same exact product. The title of the thread is "Viscosity of Lubix Found! Cheaper Alternative!". He tested it in two different cubes and saw that the results were the same, therefore he found an alternative to Lubix.


 I wasn't arguing that this isn't an alternative, i was arguing that he didn't actually "find" the viscosity of lubix.


satellitedanny said:


> I also tested the viscosity. I put some lubix in a small container and some diff oil in another container and I stirred both of them with a thin stirring thing (one for each container) and they were very similar.


 
The title says "Viscosity of Lubix found". He did not find the viscosity, he merely found a substance that was similar to lubix. Stirring both and seeing that they are "similar" is not finding the viscosity. When i read the title, i was under the impression that he had found the actual viscosity, so we could go out and find something that is the exact same.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Feb 19, 2011)

In the original Lubix thread, I posted a link similar to this (might have been this link), but I'm too lazy to look it up.

http://www.twf8.ws/new/tech/shocks/shock.htm

It appears after reading this, that you should look for cts/cst, not weight. On my bottle of shock oil, it does say that it's 350cts/cst, not 300.

Seth is right: He didn't find *the* viscosity of Lubix. He found something similar. Yes that's an alternative, but it is not the same as finding the viscosity.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2011)

Sheesh, what's going on here? What's up with this Lubix fuss recently?

I thought that we've already established that Lubix is just those polydimethyl siloxane oils (or whatever they're called, I'm not an expert in Chemistry) that you could get really cheap at your local hobby store?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 19, 2011)

>people are just finding this out
hahaha oh wow



~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I find this interesting.


>he never thought lubix was a gimmick
lololol



fatboyxpc said:


> Seth is right: He didn't find *the* viscosity of Lubix. He found something similar. Yes that's an alternative, but it is not the same as finding the viscosity.


 
I know the viscosity for a *fact*. 


also that's a bad deal on the 30k diff fluid. I got 60ccs for $11


----------



## Owen (Feb 19, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, at least good ol' capitalism will make Donovan drop his prices, or maybe he can focus on making more elites.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 19, 2011)

I have 60,000cSt coming. I will make a comparison.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I have 60,000cSt coming. I will make a comparison.


 
*problem solved*

Moral of the story: cut that empty talk crap, just do it.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 19, 2011)

So whenever Dan does something, it's more official than if someone else did it?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> So whenever Dan does something, it's more official than if someone else did it?


 
Frankly, yes.

Nahh lol just kidding. I'm just remarking that, instead of doing empty talks on the internet, try it out for yourself if you intend to make a point.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

I have solid proof, but i would be "infringing on trade secrets". I disapprove of this thread anyway.


----------



## MadHatter1213 (Feb 20, 2011)

i lube with my lubix lube. lube the core!


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

more like
i lube with my lubix lube with lubix. lube the lube!
dont take my mocking too serious Donovan


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 20, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> >people are just finding this out
> hahaha oh wow
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, I know, I found a better deal, but I didn't want waste gas to drive for 15 minutes just to get it for 3-5 $ cheaper.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

So, there's this AMAZING invention, it's called "the internet". You can find a bunch of stuff on it. It's like the new Wal-Mart, but with better prices!


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

Yes, it is more valid when Dan does something, because he actually knows what he is talking about.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yes, it is more valid when Dan does something, because he actually knows what he is talking about.


 
I do??????? /sarcasm


----------



## satellitedanny (Feb 20, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> So, there's this AMAZING invention, it's called "the internet". You can find a bunch of stuff on it. It's like the new Wal-Mart, but with better prices!


 
I didn't want to wait a few days, I'm pretty impatient so I just walked for 5 minutes to some hobby shop.


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> I do??????? /sarcasm


 
It is so frustrating talking to you. You are by far the most immature member I've ever seen. Clearly I was referring to Dan Cohen (masterofthebass)

........................................................


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 20, 2011)

Juju said:


> Obviously he isn't super obsessed with lube and hardware like many of the posters on the forum, and spends his time actually cubing instead. You can get awesome times on your cube regardless of the lube you use.


 


Chickenman said:


> lol qq
> I will stick with lubix because there stickers are cool :3



Peeps need to learn white text.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 20, 2011)

Juju said:


> Obviously he isn't super obsessed with lube and hardware like many of the posters on the forum, and spends his time actually cubing instead. You can get awesome times on your cube regardless of the lube you use.


 


Chickenman said:


> lol qq
> I will stick with lubix because there stickers are cool :3




Peeps need to learn white text

Polydimethylsiloxane. Spot on. Good job 


daniel0731ex said:


> Sheesh, what's going on here? What's up with this Lubix fuss recently?
> 
> I thought that we've already established that Lubix is just those polydimethyl siloxane oils (or whatever they're called, I'm not an expert in Chemistry) that you could get really cheap at your local hobby store?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Yes, it is more valid when Dan does something, because he actually knows what he is talking about.


 
Well I would trust a Chem major, and I highly doubt either of them are.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Feb 20, 2011)

This silicone can be found in many processed foods and fast food items such as McDonald's Chicken McNuggets [9].
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polydimethylsiloxane

OMG D00D. NUW I CAN UZE MCNUGGTS TO LOOB MY CUB.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 20, 2011)

BRB, 50 piece


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 20, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> You fail at reading white text:fp


 Yeah
Hard to read something you cannot see


----------



## EricReese (Feb 20, 2011)

Oh I am sorry for not being able to read white text on white background. Sorry I don't check? -.-

:fp


----------



## freshcuber (Feb 20, 2011)

EricReese said:


> It is so frustrating talking to you. You are by far the most immature member I've ever seen. Clearly I was referring to Dan Cohen (masterofthebass)
> 
> ........................................................


 
Good I'm glad I'm not the only one that sees this.


----------



## MadHatter1213 (Feb 22, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> more like
> i lube with my lubix lube with lubix. lube the lube!
> dont take my mocking too serious Donovan



aha funny. 
im sort of a beginner to all of this _speedsolving_ stuff so i've been using vaseline (very very very bad, i know) until i got my guhong


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Feb 22, 2011)

Vinny said:


> You too? haha


 
You're so mature yourself.... http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?22974-OLL-and-PLL-have-slowed-down-my-times-o still haven't seen any videos of that "blink of an eye" recognition and 10-15 second cross+f2l on beginners method.

This could be interesting because it might force Donovan (owner of Lubix) to lower his prices on his lube. I thought it was common knowledge that lubix was just high wt. silicone oil, but now that I guess this has gone "public" it might force his prices down.


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 24, 2011)

I was wondering... How would it affect your cube if you were to put in... say... 500kwt sillicone oil in it?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 24, 2011)

Ever put Gorilla glue in your cube?


----------



## Cool Frog (Feb 24, 2011)

Shamankian said:


> I was wondering... How would it affect your cube if you were to put in... say... 500kwt sillicone oil in it?


 
Nothing bad unless you put in a ton of it


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Nothing bad unless you put in a ton of it


 
Thanks, and I was thinking of just applying like with Lubix, same amount etc. etc.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 24, 2011)

High viscosities have the property to slow down a cube because they are so thick. Low viscosities are just the opposite, such as Maru lube.
If you do use it, I myself would use less than the "normal" lubix amount.


----------



## Shamankian (Feb 24, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> High viscosities have the property to slow down a cube because they are so thick. Low viscosities are just the opposite, such as Maru lube.
> If you do use it, I myself would use less than the "normal" lubix amount.


 
Aight, thanks for the comments, I think I will order some and try it out, its quite cheap anyway


----------



## DeathCuberK (Feb 24, 2011)

Even if a cheaper alternative was found, I will still continue to support Lubix. I love their easy application syringes, and plus, the money goes to a member of the cubing community, instead of some shock oil company.


----------



## NeuwDk (Feb 24, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> I have 60,000cSt coming. I will make a comparison.


 
How is this going?


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 24, 2011)

just as it was. I would've posted something otherwise.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 24, 2011)

Maru lube is not silicone oil. It's basically silicone spray with water-based solvent.


----------



## clemon79 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have some 50K wt. diff oil en route, too, and would be happy to add my data point once it shows up. (That said, being a n00b, I can't say how it will compare to Lubix; only whether it makes the cube feel better than it did out of the box.)


----------



## radmin (Feb 25, 2011)

*Maru lube ingredients*



daniel0731ex said:


> Maru lube is not silicone oil. It's basically silicone spray with water-based solvent.


 

Mineral Spirits, Silicone Fluid, Water, Triethanolamine


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 25, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Maru lube is not silicone oil. It's basically silicone spray with water-based solvent.


I know that, I was just using it to compare viscosities


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone tried out the 50k wt differential oil other than the original poster. I am curious if it is as good as lubix because a local hobby shop sells it. I am waiting to hear from you folks before I make the buy.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 26, 2011)

nope, sorry


----------



## waffle=ijm (Feb 27, 2011)

Silly people :3 I love you guys


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Feb 27, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Silly people :3 I love you guys


 
what? That these people have never used lubix and claim that 50k diff. oil is the same?


----------



## maggot (Feb 27, 2011)

i just want to point out that shock oil has been around and been used on by the members of this forum for a long time. although i havent been using such high viscosity as lubix, i feel that the effect is similar. the only difference i notice is how little lube you have to use with high viscosity therefore creating a thinner coat than that of a lightweight. and there are much better deals to be found than the link you posted.


----------



## clemon79 (Feb 27, 2011)

DavidEBowyerJr said:


> Has anyone tried out the 50k wt differential oil other than the original poster. I am curious if it is as good as lubix because a local hobby shop sells it. I am waiting to hear from you folks before I make the buy.


 
I'm holding off until I find out how to properly clean off the lube that originally came in my GuHong. Once I do I'll give the 50K wt. a shot.


----------



## TK 421 (Feb 28, 2011)

u mad, pixel?


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay, today I wiped off whatever lube comes stock in the GuHong, and gave 50K wt. silicone diff oil a shot, lubing each point on the core and one drop spread along an edge and then distributed.

Result: It's CRAZY fast. Like, I think I'm going to need to catch up to how fast the cube is.

Like I said before, I can't say with any authority at all whether it's better, worse, or the same as Lubix, but I can say definitively that it's certainly good enough for my purposes right now.


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Mar 1, 2011)

Cool beans thank you for the update.


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 2, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> Okay, today I wiped off whatever lube comes stock in the GuHong, and gave 50K wt. silicone diff oil a shot, lubing each point on the core and one drop spread along an edge and then distributed.
> 
> Result: It's CRAZY fast. Like, I think I'm going to need to catch up to how fast the cube is.
> 
> Like I said before, I can't say with any authority at all whether it's better, worse, or the same as Lubix, but I can say definitively that it's certainly good enough for my purposes right now.


 
I may end up buying some of this stuff and just injecting it into my lubix syringe when im done with my lubix. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Nos7portuga (Mar 2, 2011)

I bought some differential silicone oil (50000 cps). 2 oz for 11 euros in a hobby shop.
Lubricate my Guhong according to the youtube video of Lubix.
Result: the cube is much faster and smoother


----------



## spirit (Mar 2, 2011)

Just wondering, how would you compare the 50k wt shock oil to Maru lube?


----------



## DavidEBowyerJr (Mar 3, 2011)

You know I think I am gonna stick with Lubix. I am happy with the product and the fact that you don't have to use a lot of it. Why change something that is really good already.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll stick to Lubix too, works for most of my cubes and I'll be supporting another member of the community.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok... so I just got my package with the polydimethylsiloxane I ordered. I got 2oz of 60k cS Dow Corning 200 Fluid. First impression is that it is the same stuff as lubix, but seems to be a bit more viscous. I would take a guess that the viscosity of lubix is below 30,000 cS, but I could only get 1,000 or 60,000 so I went for the thicker stuff. It still works well (I only applied it to 1 cube), and seems like a very usable alternative.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 7, 2011)

cool.


----------



## nickvu2 (Mar 8, 2011)

I got the 50,000 wtg Ofna brand Diff-Lock Silicone Oil. I've never used Lubix, but I like it better than my 20 wt Shock Oil, Maru Lube and CRC. This will be my main lube =) It's the only thing that has loosened up my megaminx!


----------



## Shortey (Mar 8, 2011)

nickvu2 said:


> It's the only thing that has loosened up my megaminx!


 
Loosening the screws didn't work?


----------



## NeuwDk (Mar 8, 2011)

I just got 60k RB silicone diff. oil today and to tell the truth, It just killed my GuHong, it's thicker than honey, really much thicker! When I first put it in, I thought, Hell yeah, this is the thing man, but now, It feels like it has glue in it :S This is really annoying as I was hoping to get something good.  GO FOR SOMETHING THINNER!


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 8, 2011)

NeuwDk said:


> I just got 60k RB silicone diff. oil today and to tell the truth, It just killed my GuHong, it's thicker than honey, really much thicker! When I first put it in, I thought, Hell yeah, this is the thing man, but now, It feels like it has glue in it :S This is really annoying as I was hoping to get something good.  GO FOR SOMETHING THINNER!


 
You probably just put too much in.


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 9, 2011)

NeuwDk said:


> I just got 60k RB silicone diff. oil today and to tell the truth, It just killed my GuHong, it's thicker than honey, really much thicker! When I first put it in, I thought, Hell yeah, this is the thing man, but now, It feels like it has glue in it :S This is really annoying as I was hoping to get something good.  GO FOR SOMETHING THINNER!


 
You put too much in.


----------



## NeuwDk (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> You put too much in.


 
I don't think so, as I only put three drops in there in different places. It is too thick to actually get from one point on the cube to another :S


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 9, 2011)

You're right, you didn't put too much in.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 9, 2011)

NeuwDk said:


> I don't think so, as I only put *three drops* in there in different places


I'm guessing those places weren't the core, but on the cubies themselves. 

Stop rejecting people's advice, and listen to them.
You put too much in. 

In fact, you put 2 drops more than you should've. If you had watched Lubix's instructions on how to apply it, you would know this.





On another note, today I went to the nearest (and only) hobby store in the city I'm in for the next 2 months. They had 100% Silicone Differential Shock Oil, ranging from 1000wt to 500,000wt. BUT! The only one he was missing, was 50,000wt... 

So, he ordered another batch for his store, and that I could pick it up probably on Friday.
When I get it, I'll come here to give my input. Be advised that I have never tried Lubix, so I won't be comparing them.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 9, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I'm guessing those places weren't the core, but on the cubies themselves.
> 
> Stop rejecting people's advice, and listen to them.
> You put too much in.
> ...


Yo, why do you always have to force your opinion on people?


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 9, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Yo, why do you always have to force your opinion on people?


 
Are you just Trolling Alot?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 9, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> Are you just Trolling Alot?


 No, I don't troll on these forums. In fact the whole thing is an inside joke with people who don't even visit this site.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 9, 2011)

*Hobby shop in San Diego?*

Hey, I've been reading some of the stuff said about lubix and shock oil and was wondering if any of you guys know of a hobby shop in San Diego. To be specific, Oceanside or Vista. THX in advance!!


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 9, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> No, I don't troll on these forums. In fact the whole thing is an inside joke with people who don't even visit this site.


 
Your avatar... 

He could have put too much in, or not... but what he can do is clean out his cube?


----------



## Vinny (Mar 9, 2011)

NeuwDk said:


> I just got 60k RB silicone diff. oil today and to tell the truth, It just killed my GuHong, it's thicker than honey, really much thicker! When I first put it in, I thought, Hell yeah, this is the thing man, but now, It feels like it has glue in it :S This is really annoying as I was hoping to get something good.  GO FOR SOMETHING THINNER!


 
Everyone's probably right about you putting too much in. Try wiping it off the cubies, but don't wash it off. It will get rid of the excess that you don't need. 

And if that doesn't work just clean the cube out or something.


----------



## timeless (Mar 9, 2011)

is 100 shock oil suppose to be really watery?


----------



## JonWhite (Mar 9, 2011)

He said the lube wouldn't get from one place to another. I'm assuming he's tried to work in the lube and failed to get the lube spread around evenly. If this is the case, he did NOT put in too much.


----------



## timeless (Mar 9, 2011)

is 10000 differential oil ($11) worth getting more than 100 shock oil ($4)?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 9, 2011)

timeless said:


> is 100 shock oil suppose to be really watery?


 Yes. Which is why we aren't talking about 100 Shock Oil.





timeless said:


> is 10000 differential oil ($11) worth getting more than 100 shock oil ($4)?


 No. If you read the thread, the best so far, is 50,000wt Differential Oil. 10,000wt is 1/5 of what it should be.






JonWhite said:


> He said the lube wouldn't get from one place to another. I'm assuming he's tried to work in the lube and failed to get the lube spread around evenly. If this is the case, he did NOT put in too much.


 He DID put in too much, and I'll explain.
-First, he said he put in 3 drops. I've already said, if you watched Lubix's instructions, that's 2 more drops than he should've put. He literally just told use that he put in too much, by saying this.
-If you have ever used Differential Shock Oil on a cube before, you would know that too much causes it to act like glue, which is exactly what he said has happened to his cube.

From just those 2 pieces of information, it only points towards him having put too much in.
Besides, you assume he's failed to spread the lube evenly. I don't think that's the problem, and I don't even know how someone could fail at that. Seriously, just scramble it and it'll spread evenly.


----------



## NeuwDk (Mar 9, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> He DID put in too much, and I'll explain.
> -First, he said he put in 3 drops. I've already said, if you watched Lubix's instructions, that's 2 more drops than he should've put. He literally just told use that he put in too much, by saying this.
> -If you have ever used Differential Shock Oil on a cube before, you would know that too much causes it to act like glue, which is exactly what he said has happened to his cube.
> 
> ...


 
The thing was that it seems to stick onto the one cubie I put it on, so even when I had scrambled and solved several times, most was at the place i had it put.

I have tried to clean it out with paper. I can't really see that it's on the cubies anymore, but I can defiantly feel it(still feels glue-ish) when I use it. I'll try to wash it out.

Thanks for explaining, btw


----------



## spirit (Mar 9, 2011)

NeuwDk said:


> The thing was that it seems to stick onto the one cubie I put it on, so even when I had scrambled and solved several times, most was at the place i had it put.
> 
> I have tried to clean it out with paper. I can't really see that it's on the cubies anymore, but I can defiantly feel it(still feels glue-ish) when I use it. I'll try to wash it out.
> 
> Thanks for explaining, btw


 
I actually just bought a bottle of 50k wt shock oil a week ago. I lubed my cube the way they showed on Lubix, one drop on each center piece where the center and core meet, and ONE drop on an edge piece then scramble.

After doing that the cube felt sluggish, especially the layer where I applied that initial drop. I thought it would get better over time, but it still felt very sluggish. Similar to you, it seemed a lot of the lube stayed around the area where I put the drop with a bit spread around the rest of the cube.

Yesterday I decided to try again, so I cleaned all the cubies. Gave it a good wipe down to make sure there was no more lube left. Then I reapplied the shock oil, this time using only about 1/3 to 1/2 the amount of that one drop I did earlier. Now the cube is amazing.

With shock oil you only need a very, very small amount to get it to work. So the fact that you used 3 drops in total is already 3 times too much. And if each of your "drops" were big like what I first tried, then it's more like 6 times too much. So I suggest that you try again after you wash off all the lube, but this time only use one very small drop on a single edge piece.

If it still won't spread and feels sluggish, then maybe 60k wt is indeed too viscous.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 11, 2011)

Alright, I got the 50kwt Diff Shock Oil I ordered.

I applied the same way as in the video from Lubix.
And it feels... sluggish. Not too bad, but not fast. I think my drops were too big on the core. I'll leave it like this for a few more days, but if it doesn't get better, I'll redo it.

I was using regular silicone based lubricant before, and it would feel very fast, instantly. The static friction was higher, but the dynamic friction was lower. Now, I feel like it's reversed (Here's an explanation of that, for those who would like to know more: http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/Lubrication). Like I said, it's not too bad, but it doesn't feel as fast as it was before, during the actual turns. It's nothing like glue, as it still feels lubed, but just not fast or amazing. 

It has made my A5 quieter, though.

Soon, I'll be ordering an Ultimate GuHong, and a Lubix Syringe, so I'll be able to have a real comparison.


----------



## satellitedanny (Mar 11, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Alright, I got the 50kwt Diff Shock Oil I ordered.
> 
> I applied the same way as in the video from Lubix.
> And it feels... sluggish. Not too bad, but not fast. I think my drops were too big on the core. I'll leave it like this for a few more days, but if it doesn't get better, I'll redo it.
> ...



you put WAY to much, put less, use a paper clip and dip it into the diff oil and rub a little on the contact points, it should become very good.
PUT VERY LITTLE because if you don't have enough, you could just add some while if you put to much, you have to redo it.


Also, Hi Sam! (this has nothing to do with the post)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 11, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> you put WAY to much, put less, use a paper clip and dip it into the diff oil and rub a little on the contact points, it should become very good.
> PUT VERY LITTLE because if you don't have enough, you could just add some while if you put to much, you have to redo it.


 Ah, that trick with the paper clip is a good idea. I know I don't have too much on the cubies themselves, but the contact point is where I couldn't really control how much went in there. Especially without the syringe that Lubix gives. 

By doing that paper clip trick, it'll be much easier to control how much goes on there. 
Thanks for that.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 11, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Ah, that trick with the paper clip is a good idea. I know I don't have too much on the cubies themselves, but the contact point is where I couldn't really control how much went in there. Especially without the syringe that Lubix gives.


What did your oil come in? Mine came in a plastic flexible tube (think travel-sized toothpaste) with a narrow nozzle that I had to use a hatpin to puncture. It works as a great applicator.


----------



## timeless (Mar 11, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> What did your oil come in? Mine came in a plastic flexible tube (think travel-sized toothpaste) with a narrow nozzle that I had to use a hatpin to puncture. It works as a great applicator.


 
how much did it cost
its 12 bucks here but its only the size of a white-out bottle and 10000 weight


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 11, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH(it's funny because nobody here has used lubix)


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 12, 2011)

timeless said:


> how much did it cost
> its 12 bucks here but its only the size of a white-out bottle and 10000 weight


 
$4.70, shipped free:

http://www.amazon.com/Racers-Edge-S...58EW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299890673&sr=8-1


----------



## timeless (Mar 12, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> $4.70, shipped free:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Racers-Edge-S...58EW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299890673&sr=8-1


 
doesnt ship to canada


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> HAHAHAHAH (it's funny because nobody here has used lubix)


 
Implying that we aren't allowed to have an opinion of other lubes, because we haven't tried lubix. 
:fp

I guess I should never have any opinions on my CRC, because I've never tried Jig-A-Loo.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Implying that we aren't allowed to have an opinion of other lubes, because we haven't tried lubix.
> :fp
> 
> I guess I should never have any opinions on my CRC, because I've never tried Jig-A-Loo.


No, I implied that you guys are comparing a lube to lubix when you've never tried lubix.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> No, I implied that you guys are comparing a lube to lubix when you've never tried lubix.


 
Well, that's a wrong implication to make, because not everyone here is comparing it to Lubix. 
In fact, if you read my post, I specifically stated that I was not going to compare it to Lubix.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Well, that's a wrong implication to make, because not everyone here is comparing it to Lubix.
> In fact, if you read my post, I specifically stated that I was not going to compare it to Lubix.


Right, not comparing it to lubix in a thread dedicated to lubix "alternatives". Never change Speedsolving.


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Right, not comparing it to lubix in a thread dedicated to lubix "alternatives". Never change Speedsolving.


 
"Alternatives" does not imply "comparison," it simply implies that this item is also a silicone lubricant that just might work if you want something cheaper. You don't have to know how Lubix feels to suggest an alternative silicone lubricant.

It seems to me like you are just trying to make an example out of people. You aren't doing a very good job of it. Never change "people with nothing constructive to add to the conversation."


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 12, 2011)

fireb0x said:


> "Alternatives" does not imply "comparison," it simply implies that this item is also a silicone lubricant that just might work if you want something cheaper. You don't have to know how Lubix feels to suggest an alternative silicone lubricant.
> 
> *It seems to me like you are just trying to make an example out of people.* You aren't doing a very good job of it. Never change "people with nothing constructive to add to the conversation."


 
I am, these people will take this "alternative" to lubix and claim it is the same, when it simply isn't. "Never change "people with nothing constructive to add to the conversation.""


----------



## fireb0x (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> I am, these people will take this "alternative" to lubix and claim it is the same, when it simply isn't. "Never change "people with nothing constructive to add to the conversation.""


 
I didn't see anyone claim it is the same as lubix. I saw alot of people say "I've never used lubix, but this feels nice" or "I've never used lubix, but I think I overlubed."

Even then, who truly knows unless they have used both whether they are the same or not. They very well could or could not be.

You are just as guilty of automatically disqualifying this as "not the same" as they would be if they assumed it WAS the same/very similar. The only difference here is that "_they_" have not yet assumed or implied it is the same, but YOU have assumed/implied that it is *not* the same.

You are just as guilty of assuming, just in the opposite way. How do you know it isn't the same if you haven't used both? You don't. People come here looking for an alternative and maybe they will get a comparison maybe they won't. Clearly the thread was not started with the intent to compare. The OP has not compared and if people after him decide to, then what is so wrong with that? Is it such a terrible thing that people try and guide others and let them know how they compare? Is it such a terrible thing that people who HAVE used both post their thoughts?

It's not that serious that people need to get laughed at and criticized for their thoughts/feelings. If you haven't used this "alternative" or you are not looking into the alternative, then clearly this thread doesn't really have anything to do with you other than the fact that you barged in accusing people being misleading. It was a nice friendly, informative, speculative thread before you started laughing at people and accusing others of misinformation or purposefully misleading.

Ultimately, people make their own decisions. If they decide to buy 50k diff oil instead of lubix just because JoeBlow on PuzzleThingies.com said so, then let them. That is their choice and if it backfires, it is also their issue. 

Instead of laughing and criticizing, just say "I can't imagine that this stuff is the same as Lubix, but I haven't tried it so I am not 100% sure." That way you are contributing your thought and others can make of it what they think.

We're talking about a $5 bottle of lubricant for a $12 plastic cube. These arent $40 dollar oils for $15,000 vehicles. It's not that serious, stop making it more than it should be.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 12, 2011)

I believe the only claim I have made is that 50,000 wt. diff oil makes my cube plenty fast enough for my purposes, at roughly six percent of the price of the cheapest-per-cc quantity of Lubix. So unless it can be proven conclusively that Lubix is 1500% better than 50,000 wt. diff oil, I'm not going to worry about what some jagoff troll thinks.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 12, 2011)

Finding another lube isn't the purpose of this thread. Obviously people use more than one thing as lube in their puzzles. I was the only one who actually found an alternative to lubix (its actually just the same thing as lubix), but everyone seemed to ignore my findings. Its all good and dandy that other lube options exist, but that isn't the purpose of this thread.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 12, 2011)

fireb0x said:


> Ultimately, people make their own decisions. If they decide to buy 50k diff oil instead of lubix just because JoeBlow on PuzzleThingies.com said so, then let them. That is their choice and if it backfires, it is also their issue.
> 
> We're talking about a $5 bottle of lubricant for a $12 plastic cube. These arent $40 dollar oils for $15,000 vehicles. It's not that serious, stop making it more than it should be.


 
These are the only two sentences in your whole argument that happen to have assumptions, and therefore are the only correct statements.You really shouldn't claim so much about something you don't know.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Mar 12, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> These are the only two sentences in your whole argument that happen to have assumptions, and therefore are the only correct statements.You really shouldn't claim so much about something you don't know.


 
I think you're pulling crap out of your ass. I would advise you to stop and read Dan's review. 

I'd rather buy that than Lubix.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 12, 2011)

endless_akatsuki said:


> I think you're pulling crap out of your ass. I would advise you to stop and read Dan's review.
> 
> I'd rather buy that than Lubix.


Fine, I'll rebut his assumptions.

@Firebox

1. If you think that no one has claimed that these are the same as lubix, I suggest you read the first post of the thread.

2. I specifically know the viscosity of Lubix, and I do not need to try these alternatives to know they are not lubix.

3. Again I know the exact viscosity, and none of these are of that viscosity

4. First off, this statement and the previous one conflict with each other. If people don't assume or imply that it is the same then why would people come here looking for an alternative? Second, "The only difference here is that "they" have not yet assumed or implied it is the same", "Is it such a terrible thing that people try and guide others and let them know how they compare?"

5. Here you assume that I have not used an alternative, and that goes to show just how naive you are. How exactly "nice, and friendly" is this thread to Donovan's business?

7. Again you make the assumption that I don't know the viscosity and that I have not used an alternative, all without ever asking.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 12, 2011)

Lol, u mad.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 12, 2011)

He's so mad. 

Deal with it, Enter. People are discussing other types of lubes, because there isn't only one type of lube. You can complain all you want, assume things, make false arguments, ignore certain arguments against you, but you'll still be wrong. 

Like its been said, we are sharing our opinions on a other type of lube, and not a direct comparison to lubix. Some are, some aren't. If you want to ignorantly generalize everyone based on the OP, go ahead. Youre still wrong about individual posts. 

People use multiple methods of lubrication. To try to limit people to stop from talking about silicone diff shock oil, is ignorant. Go troll somewhere else, while we share our experiences with different wt shock oil. 

And Dan, we didn't ignore you. Your opinion is what got me to buy it and try it. But, like every other review, we want more than one opinion. We want to see multiple people let us know how they think it acts on their cube.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> And Dan, we didn't ignore you. Your opinion is what got me to buy it and try it. But, like every other review, we want more than one opinion. We want to see multiple people let us know how they think it acts on their cube.


 
There were no "multiple people". That is my point. No one else has tried anything but shock oil they found from some store. I'm talking about an actual equivalent to lubix, and no one else seemed to understand that.


----------



## Magix (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok wait so comparing shock oil to lubix is bad, but comparing for example a Guhong with an A5 is good?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 12, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> What did your oil come in? Mine came in a plastic flexible tube (think travel-sized toothpaste) with a narrow nozzle that I had to use a hatpin to puncture. It works as a great applicator.


 
I'll try to find a picture and post it. 
It's from Traxxas, and came in a plastic bottle. It had a tube applicator that you could use, but you had to use a scissor to open the applicator. The problem is, the whole left after cutting was too big, so I couldn't control it too much. Especially in the core.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 12, 2011)

Magix said:


> Ok wait so comparing shock oil to lubix is bad, but comparing for example a Guhong with an A5 is good?


 Or Jig-A-Loo to CRC, which he chose to ignore.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I'll try to find a picture and post it.
> but you had to use a scissor to open the applicator. The problem is, the whole left after cutting was too big, so I couldn't control it too much. Especially in the core.


 
Gotcha. This might have been your mistake. (In fact, I think it's safe to say that if you felt like you couldn't control it, you almost certainly overlubed it.) Mine needed opened too, but instead of snipping off the top with scissors (and that would make a damn big drop, lending more credence to the "you used too much" theories earlier ), there was a depression in the top, so I used a hatpin (one of those T-shaped ones) to punch a hole in it. So basically I have to squeeze pretty good to get any fluid to come out of it (oh, if I had a nickel), but it gives me fine control over the quantity, which seems to be what we want here.

I'd wipe it clean and try again, using a paper clip or something to apply so you can back off the amount a little. You want a TINY drop.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> He's so mad.
> 
> Deal with it, Enter. People are discussing other types of lubes, because there isn't only one type of lube. You can complain all you want, assume things, make false arguments, ignore certain arguments against you, but you'll still be wrong.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm so mad. I almost want to cut my tongue off with garden shears.
I like how you claim I'm wrong and making assumptions without any proof what so ever. Keep up the good work debating!


----------



## anuradha (Mar 13, 2011)

Just ordered Ofna 50,000wt Silicone diff oil on ebay.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 13, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Yeah, I'm so mad. I almost want to cut my tongue off with garden shears.
> I like how you claim I'm wrong and making assumptions without any proof what so ever. Keep up the good work debating!


 Hahahaah, so mad!



Also, I did what you guys advised me to do. It seriously did wonders.
I just removed the silicone from the core pieces, where they make contact, and used a safety pin to put much less, and control it. I kept the same drop on the cubie itself, though. It's amazing now. It just so smooth and fast. Much faster than the silicone based lubricants I was using, such as CRC.


----------



## anuradha (Mar 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Also, I did what you guys advised me to do. It seriously did wonders.
> I just removed the silicone from the core pieces, where they make contact, and used a safety pin to put much less, and control it. I kept the same drop on the cubie itself, though. It's amazing now. It just so smooth and fast. Much faster than the silicone based lubricants I was using, such as CRC.



Did you use 50,000wt diff oil? And which side of the safety pin did you use? The hole, or the point?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 13, 2011)

anuradha said:


> Did you use 50,000wt diff oil? And which side of the safety pin did you use? The hole, or the point?


Yeah, if you go back a few posts, you can see my description of what I got. 
It was 50,000 wt, Silicone Differential Shock Oil. 

And I used the sharp point. Opened it up, and dipped it into the shock oil, and then put it into the the core, where they connect. This time, I was able to tell how much I was putting, instead of putting a drop, and hoping it wasn't too much.


----------



## Micael (Mar 13, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> I have found the approximate viscosity of Lubix in an experiment [...]



What was your experimental apparatus or instrument?


----------



## anuradha (Mar 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Yeah, if you go back a few posts, you can see my description of what I got. It was 50,000 wt, Silicone Differential Shock Oil.



Thanks! SNR of this thread was too low to keep track of facts. 



ElectricDoodie said:


> And I used the sharp point. Opened it up, and dipped it into the shock oil, and then put it into the the core, where they connect. This time, I was able to tell how much I was putting, instead of putting a drop, and hoping it wasn't too much.



I was trying to apply silicone spray using a syringe unsuccessfully (pictures here). It evaporated too fast.

Anyway, it turned out that even the slightest touch of the sharp end of the syringe left a mark on the plastic. So I cut the sharp tip and sanded the remaining edge to make it smooth and round. While the tip of a safety pin is not that sharp, I am going to do the same before using one to apply shock oil. Or use a less sharp alternative which would still be thin. When the package arrives, that is.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 13, 2011)

When I run out of lubix I think I'll try the 50,000 wt stuff and just fill up my lubix syringe.


----------



## slowhand (Mar 13, 2011)

I went with 20,000 wt silicone diff oil (100% silicone, etc) from the local Remote Control hobby shop. 30ml for $7.50. Used the hatpin, applied to my guhong. I used very, very little, and it is greatly improved - as fast as I currently want it. I know it could be faster with a little more, but I need to work on my moves first. 

I also took my old, super sticky 1981 Rubik's cube, took it apart (for the first time ever), cleaned it, and lubed it. It still isn't a great cube (cutting is nearly non-existant due to its design) but it is faaaaast now.

Anyway, 20,000 wt is still a great viscosity for cubes, still nice and think. I do not have lubix for a comparison basis. The shop I went to had 20,000 wt and 500,000wt (which seemed waaay to thick). Get what you can, it will still work wonders.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 13, 2011)

anuradha said:


> Anyway, it turned out that even the slightest touch of the sharp end of the syringe left a mark on the plastic. So I cut the sharp tip and sanded the remaining edge to make it smooth and round. While the tip of a safety pin is not that sharp, I am going to do the same before using one to apply shock oil. Or use a less sharp alternative which would still be thin. When the package arrives, that is.


The only reason I used a safety pin, was because it was around. If you want something that's not so sharp, you can use a paper clip instead, and just stretch it out, and use the tip.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Hahahaah, so mad!


 
You got me. Come back when you actually want to discuss something.

Edit:Ohchickenstripyousofunny.jpeg.tiff.exe.gif


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 13, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> You got me. Come back when you actually want to discuss something.


 
Lololol, still mad. 
K.


----------



## spirit (Mar 13, 2011)

anuradha said:


> Thanks! SNR of this thread was too low to keep track of facts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I actually used a toothpick to apply the shock oil, it's thin enough to do the job, but since it's wood and not so sharp, it didn't leave any scratch on the cube at all.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 13, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Lololol, still mad.
> K.


 
Stop acting like a child in every thread you post on. Its really annoying


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 13, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Stop acting like a child in every thread you post on. Its really annoying


 
Lolno.

Also, I'd like you to point out how I do this in "every thread I post."
Seriously, prove it.


----------



## Radcuber (Mar 13, 2011)

lolololol @EnterPseudonym - 10/10.
the game


----------



## anuradha (Mar 14, 2011)

Should we update the Lubrication page of the Wiki? Right now, the Shock Oil section is just a bunch of links to Racing State and Tower Hobbies, and mentions only 10wt, 20wt and 30wt.

And yes, I know it's a wiki.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Also, I'd like you to point out how I do this in "every thread I post."
> Seriously, prove it.


 Your "Lolno." was enough for your self-incrimination.


Radcuber said:


> lolololol @EnterPseudonym - 10/10.
> the game


>Implying I'm trolling
>Implying I don't know what I'm talking about
>Implying you know what I'm talking about
Did I miss anything?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 14, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Your "Lolno." was enough for your self-incrimination.


 First off, I didn't know you were Eric.
Second, so, this one thread is every thread? Interesting how trolls think.


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 14, 2011)

If only we had a thumbs up button...

EDIT: And no not to ^ that.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> First off, I didn't know you were Eric.
> Second, so, this one thread is every thread? Interesting how trolls think.


 
1. My name is actually Eric
2. Indeed this thread is every thread. (Actually it's just your poor wording on the quoted post.)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 14, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> 1. My name is actually Eric
> 2. Indeed this thread is every thread. (Actually it's just your poor wording on the quoted post.)


 This thread is every single thread? Ok. I can see what you're doing now.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> This thread is every single thread? Ok. I can see what you're doing now.


And what exactly would that be?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 14, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> And what exactly would that be?


 Oh, you can't figure out what I mean?
Nothing, then.


----------



## EricReese (Mar 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> First off, I didn't know you were Eric.
> *Second, so, this one thread is every thread?* Interesting how trolls think.


 

So you admit you're acting like a child in this thread?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 14, 2011)

EricReese said:


> So you admit you're acting like a child in this thread?


 It's obvious. Ever since Enter seems to be trolling, I decided to act like this, as I continue to have a normal conversation with the other people in this thread.

You, however, said that I act like a child in every single thread I post in, and I literally would like for you to show this. I want to see if you had some proof of this, if you've actually seen me do this, or you just pulled that out of your ass, for no reason.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 14, 2011)

I love how you're all arguing like 5 year olds... Shut up.

So I can stay on topic, is this the kind of stuff we're talking about?


----------



## anuradha (Mar 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> So I can stay on topic, is this the kind of stuff we're talking about?



I ordered this. Probably the same stuff, different container.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It's obvious. Ever since Enter *seems* to be trolling, I decided to act like this, as I continue to have a normal conversation with the other people in this thread.
> 
> You, however, said that I act like a child in every single thread I post in, and I literally would like for you to show this. I want to see if you had some proof of this, if you've actually seen me do this, or you just pulled that out of your ass, for no reason.


 Who's the unsure one now, eh?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I love how you'r all arguing like 5 year olds... Shut up.
> 
> So I can stay on topic, is this the kind of stuff we're talking about?


 Yes. It should say "dfifferential" on there, though... Most of the time, 50,000wt is differential. 
But, just try to make sure.

But yeah, most people seem to be talking about the OFNA 50,000 wt Differential Shock Oil. And that seems to be the right one.






anuradha said:


> I ordered this. Probably the same stuff, different container.


 
This one is the one I've seen the most around, and in hobby shops. 








EnterPseudonym said:


> Who's the unsure one now, eh?


 
Ok.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 14, 2011)

Vinny said:


> I love how you're all arguing like 5 year olds... Shut up.
> 
> So I can stay on topic, is this the kind of stuff we're talking about?


 
I love how you care that we are arguing on the internet like 5 year-olds... Shut up.


----------



## nat4sail (Mar 14, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> I'm holding off until I find out how to properly clean off the lube that originally came in my GuHong. Once I do I'll give the 50K wt. a shot.


 
just wipe every piece down and the hardware with some paper towels


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

This thread is going mad....

WHERE IS THE INTELLIGENCE???


----------



## slowhand (Mar 14, 2011)

This one is the one I bought at my hobby shop. Also works very well.

I notice it is 20000 cSt (not 20,000 wt as I said earlier) -- which, from the research I've done, is actually pretty close to what other manufacturers call 40000 to 50000 weight, so basically, the same stuff. 

I ask the useless back-and-forth about nothing people to stop it and grow up.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 14, 2011)

Finally got around to finding the one I bought.

This is the exact one I got and used:
http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-d...1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1300071145&sr=1-2-fkmr0


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 14, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> This thread is going mad....
> 
> WHERE IS THE INTELLIGENCE???


 
Madness?

THIS IS...


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 14, 2011)

nat4sail said:


> just wipe every piece down and the hardware with some paper towels


 
S'what I ended up doing. Worked like a champ. Built a DIY GuHong yesterday (so it had no lube in it at all) and gave it the 50K diff oil treatment as well. It, too, flies. (Now CubeSmith needs to fill my order so I can sticker it!)


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 14, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Also, I did what you guys advised me to do. It seriously did wonders.
> I just removed the silicone from the core pieces, where they make contact, and used a safety pin to put much less, and control it. I kept the same drop on the cubie itself, though. It's amazing now. It just so smooth and fast. Much faster than the silicone based lubricants I was using, such as CRC.


 
W00t! Glad to hear you got this worked out and know how much to use now.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 14, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sheesh, what's going on here? What's up with this Lubix fuss recently?
> 
> I thought that we've already established that Lubix is just those polydimethyl siloxane oils (or whatever they're called, I'm not an expert in Chemistry) that you could get really cheap at your local hobby store?


 


masterofthebass said:


> Ok... so I just got my package with the polydimethylsiloxane I ordered. I got 2oz of 60k cS Dow Corning 200 Fluid. First impression is that it is the same stuff as lubix, but seems to be a bit more viscous. I would take a guess that the viscosity of lubix is below 30,000 cS, but I could only get 1,000 or 60,000 so I went for the thicker stuff. It still works well (I only applied it to 1 cube), and seems like a very usable alternative.


 


masterofthebass said:


> Finding another lube isn't the purpose of this thread. Obviously people use more than one thing as lube in their puzzles. I was the only one who actually found an alternative to lubix (its actually just the same thing as lubix), but everyone seemed to ignore my findings. Its all good and dandy that other lube options exist, but that isn't the purpose of this thread.


 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

BTW I just found a link for ordering the whatever-you-call-it-methyl-silicone thingy that ships to US, for really cheap:

http://www.aliexpress.com/product-fm/285432761-Dimethyl-siloxane-hybrid-ring-body-wholesalers.html

check it out, I wonder how long would it take to use up all of them....


----------



## timeless (Mar 14, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> BTW I just found a link for ordering the whatever-you-call-it-methyl-silicone thingy that ships to US, for really cheap:
> 
> ...


 
Shipping Cost:
US $1,692.94 to United States Via EMS


----------



## Radcuber (Mar 15, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> Your "Lolno." was enough for your self-incrimination.
> 
> >Implying I'm trolling
> >Implying I don't know what I'm talking about
> ...



what? where did i mention trolling/how did i imply you were trolling?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 15, 2011)

Radcuber said:


> what? where did i mention trolling/how did i imply you were trolling?


 
It was the "10/10" bro


----------



## Radcuber (Mar 15, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> It was the "10/10" bro


 
i don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Mar 15, 2011)

ohyou.jpg


----------



## Luke Robinson (Mar 16, 2011)

is 50,000 wt the same as 50,000 cps?
Im looking at http://rcb.shopnz.biz/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1627&osCsid=3840752ab5c4eb70d21b775cc4aea10c and am wondering if its same


----------



## Luke Robinson (Mar 16, 2011)

Cause its only $9 usd and shippings cheap (im in nz)


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 16, 2011)

Luke Robinson said:


> is 50,000 wt the same as 50,000 cps?
> Im looking at http://rcb.shopnz.biz/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1627&osCsid=3840752ab5c4eb70d21b775cc4aea10c and am wondering if its same


 Not even close, according to this: http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php


----------



## timeless (Mar 16, 2011)

Luke Robinson said:


> is 50,000 wt the same as 50,000 cps?
> Im looking at http://rcb.shopnz.biz/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1627&osCsid=3840752ab5c4eb70d21b775cc4aea10c and am wondering if its same


 
i dont think such a high weight is necessary
andrew kang from cubecast uses 30 wt


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 16, 2011)

timeless said:


> i dont think such a high weight is necessary
> andrew kang from cubecast uses 30 wt


You sure it isn't 30,000 wt? 30 wt is what I put in my car. It would run right out.


----------



## satellitedanny (Mar 16, 2011)

Micael said:


> What was your experimental apparatus or instrument?


 
well, right now, I am trying to get my uncle to test out the viscosity by using a very sensitive machine that plunges something into a container with the substance.
The way I tested it was to stir a little bit of each in different containers, but I then updated my experiment by pouring 20$ worth of lubix through a container with a 3.5 mm hole along with the Diff oil in the same container after rinsing out the Lubix. I measured the mL of each and I timed it. They were about the same; there would be a 1 second -/+.

Also, what do you think of the Chara/Pacioretty incident?


----------



## anuradha (Mar 16, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> well, right now, I am trying to get my uncle to test out the viscosity by using a very sensitive machine that plunges something into a container with the substance.
> The way I tested it was to stir a little bit of each in different containers, but I then updated my experiment by pouring 20$ worth of lubix through a container with a 3.5 mm hole along with the Diff oil in the same container after rinsing out the Lubix. I measured the mL of each and I timed it. They were about the same; there would be a 1 second -/+.



What are the times? 50 seconds ± 1 second would be different from 5 seconds ± 1 second. First one is a ± 2% while the second is a ± 20%.

Thanks for the experiments. I am eagerly waiting for the 50,000wt Ofna shock/diff oil package to arrive!


----------



## Luke Robinson (Mar 16, 2011)

Where is everyone buying their Ofna 50,000 wt diff oil? I cant find any that doesnt have super expensive shipping to New Zealand, will http://cgi.ebay.com/Dynamite-Silicone-Differential-Fluid-50-000-wt-/400202739106?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d2df12da2 work?


----------



## anuradha (Mar 16, 2011)

Luke Robinson said:


> Where is everyone buying their Ofna 50,000 wt diff oil? I cant find any that doesnt have super expensive shipping to New Zealand, will http://cgi.ebay.com/Dynamite-Silicone-Differential-Fluid-50-000-wt-/400202739106?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5d2df12da2 work?


 
This is what I ordered. I haven't received it yet so this is not an endorsement of the seller. Both items are from the same seller by the way.


----------



## Godmil (Mar 16, 2011)

This thread inspired me to buy some Lubix.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 17, 2011)

I wonder how would it feel like to have solid silicones in the cube?

EDIT: nvm I just remembered that dry silicone spray is basically solid silicone powders.


----------



## clemon79 (Mar 17, 2011)

Take yer cube to the beach. Bury it. Dig it up after a few days. That's how it's gonna feel with solid silicone in it.


----------



## anuradha (Mar 17, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> Take yer cube to the beach. Bury it. Dig it up after a few days. That's how it's gonna feel with solid silicone in it.


 
Are you sure?

Aren't dry lubricants like CRC silicone spray create solid silicone coatings?


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 19, 2011)

so this stuff? which one? http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_s...one+shock+oil&sprefix=50wt+silicone+shock+oil


----------



## Olji (Mar 19, 2011)

i dont think its that, that says 50wt, and i believe the stuff everyone is talking about is 50'000 wt


----------



## maggot (Mar 19, 2011)

if you have shock oil that you bought from a hobby shop, they should have it there. i ran out last night and got some. the application was a little different because there was no syringe like lubix, but the effect is very similar. its hard for me to tell the difference to be honest. i want to see the long term effects, however, im pretty sure i can say right now that this really is a suitable alternative to lubix.

while dan used 60,000cS, i used 50000cS like the OP suggested. it is similar.


----------



## maggot (Mar 19, 2011)

while you probably wouldnt be disappointed with the shock oil, i believe the OP is talking about 50000cS differential oil.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 19, 2011)

so maybe this? http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-d...1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1300549322&sr=8-3-fkmr0
and by hobby shop, does Hobby Lobby work?


----------



## timeless (Mar 19, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> so maybe this? http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-d...1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1300549322&sr=8-3-fkmr0
> and by hobby shop, does Hobby Lobby work?


 
just phone them, locations differ


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 19, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> so maybe this? http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-d...1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1300549322&sr=8-3-fkmr0
> and by hobby shop, does Hobby Lobby work?


 
If you read this thread before posting, you would know that people here already have talked about that exact lube. 





ElectricDoodie said:


> Finally got around to finding the one I bought.
> 
> This is the exact one I got and used:
> http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-d...1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1300071145&sr=1-2-fkmr0


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 19, 2011)

ok well thanks


----------



## CuberJun (Mar 20, 2011)

clemon79 said:


> Not even close, according to this: http://www.offroad-cult.org/Special/cps_wt_umrechnung/cps_wt_convert.php



Is Cps the same as Cst?


----------



## anuradha (Mar 22, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> well, right now, I am trying to get my uncle to test out the viscosity by using a very sensitive machine that plunges something into a container with the substance.



Any luck with this?


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I will be getting this soon.


----------



## timeless (Mar 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think I will be getting this soon.


 
i ordered 50k diff oil too but it wont arrive till mid april


----------



## anuradha (Mar 26, 2011)

Since there were no objections to my proposal to mention these oils in the wiki (page 15, a week ago), I went ahead and added a "Differential Oil" section to the Lubrication wiki page. Would be great if it can be reviewed. Thanks in advance!


----------



## satellitedanny (Mar 27, 2011)

anuradha said:


> Any luck with this?



Nope, He said the machine was too precious and it would take a couple hours to set up.
also the time it took to leak out of the hole was more than 3 minutes.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 27, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think I will be getting this soon.


 That's the right one.


----------



## fiftyniner (Mar 28, 2011)

I got hold of 30k diff oil from a rc hobby shop. My Guhong was previously lubed with Japanese Speedcube Kit type of lube. It was very good except that I had to lube it every so often.

Using a toothpick, I put a dab "on the core" and a dab on an edge. It was great! I had to tighten the tension to address the wobbling (as if I had set it too loose) and to better control the turning.

On my old rubik's DIY (previously lubed with silicone spray), it was gummy. Probably because I did not bother to clean out the old lube (or I have used too much) stuck the tip of the toothpick into the oil, and dab it on as many edges until the toothpick is 'clean'. Will probably clean off some later on.

Thanks for the infor on diff oil - so much better than my current stock of lube(s)


----------



## anuradha (Mar 31, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Nope, He said the machine was too precious and it would take a couple hours to set up.
> also the time it took to leak out of the hole was more than 3 minutes.


 
Eagerly looking forward to the new results. Also, was there a big difference between 30,000wt and 50,000wt?


----------



## amostay2004 (Mar 31, 2011)

So I just bought 50,000 cps differential oil, did some research, and discovered something interesting. Basically there are 3 types of weight measurements that I've seen so far: weight (wt), cps (centipoise), and cSt (centistoke). 

Some say that 50,000wt is approximately the same as Lubix, but Dan (and probably some others) also said he bought 60,000 cSt and commented that it is quite similar to Lubix, maybe even heavier. 

Now the wt value is VERY different from cps and cSt. According to this table, there's not much difference in the cps and cSt values when measuring viscosity, but according to this calculator, 60,000 cps is only approximately 2315 wt. (50,000 wt is approximately 2291130 cps!)

From what I can see, the 50,000 cps differential oil that I have has pretty much similar thickness to my Lubix, though I think it would be hard to judge just by looking.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 1, 2011)

maggot said:


> while you probably wouldnt be disappointed with the shock oil, i believe the OP is talking about 50000cS differential oil.


 Actually, The measurement is in Weight (WT) not Cs, I looked it up and the Cs to WT conversion is very far from eachother. but some people like Dan use it and say that it is very good.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 1, 2011)

anuradha said:


> Eagerly looking forward to the new results. Also, was there a big difference between 30,000wt and 50,000wt?


Nope, 30'000 WT is just a lot runnier and easier to apply but there are downsides because the 30'000 could drip out of your cube; the 50k stays where it is and spreads out when you turn the cube so you get an even coverage.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 1, 2011)

On my 30k tube from Japan, it uses "water=1" for comparison :confused:

Some description of the difference btw shock and diff oil described here


----------



## anuradha (Apr 1, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Nope, 30'000 WT is just a lot runnier and easier to apply but there are downsides because the 30'000 could drip out of your cube; the 50k stays where it is and spreads out when you turn the cube so you get an even coverage.


 
Just to be sure, did you use Ofna 50,000wt diff oil for your first round of viscosity measurements, or a different brand?


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 2, 2011)

anuradha said:


> Just to be sure, did you use Ofna 50,000wt diff oil for your first round of viscosity measurements, or a different brand?


 Yep same brand, I actually re-did the experiment with other brands like Traxxas, Mugen basically companies of Diff oil my friend had lying around the house that was 50k WT; they were pretty close except a cheaper brand was a LOT thinner. Oh yeah good news, my friend Sam emailed Donovan so that we could send him a bottle of some 50k Wt diff oil for him to compare as well as some of my experimental lube (Just some stuff I mixed together during Science fair)


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it's it time to bump the thread once again.
I have a question, anybody know of a good WT to CST conversion chart, I compared a few and they aren't very consistent LOL


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 4, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> Well, it's it time to bump the thread once again.
> I have a question, anybody know of a good WT to CST conversion chart, I compared a few and they aren't very consistent LOL


 
Read amostay's post.


Also, I just ordered a Lubix Ultimate, and a syringe with Lubix. I should be getting it in about a month.
I'll be able to compare it to my 50,000wt Traxxas Diff Oil.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 7, 2011)

The dif oil does not seem to last. 

This does last:

I re-applied diff oil once it is 'dry'. Once it is 'dry' again, I used my cube-lube type liquid on an edge (just a drop, without cleaning). Now it turns very smoothly (like sliding on a marble floor lubed with oil). 

Have done the the same for my MF8 legend (received last night) - opposite routine: apply lube, scrambled/solved for 30 mins, then apply diff oil on one edge. Turns very nicely. Will see if it last...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 7, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> The dif oil does not seem to last.


 Really? That's weird. I've never seen anyone complain about Lubix or other Differential Oils not lasting.

I have had my Diff Oil in my cube for over 3 weeks, and still haven't needed to reapply. It's almost as fast and smooth as the first time I applied it.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 7, 2011)

Probably its the brand I am using (Japanese)...I like it though, especially when "mixed" with my other lube.
Not having lubix myself, I wonder if this is what lubix really is: waxy thin liquid mixed with high visc diff type oil.

Edit: or is it because mine is 30k only...


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2011)

Thinking about getting a bottle of this. Whats the exact kind I should get? (Links would be nice.)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 7, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> Thinking about getting a bottle of this. Whats the exact kind I should get? (Links would be nice.)


 
Read the rest of the thread, and there are plenty of links and which types do what. 
I personally got Traxxas 50k Diff Oil.





fiftyniner said:


> Probably its the brand I am using (Japanese)...I like it though, especially when "mixed" with my other lube.
> Not having lubix myself, I wonder if this is what lubix really is: waxy thin liquid mixed with high visc diff type oil.
> 
> Edit: or is it because mine is 30k only...


 30k is a bit more runny than 50k, but I've never used Lubix, so I wouldn't know either.
I'm waiting to get Lubix in the mail, in the next 3 weeks.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 8, 2011)

On my new Guhong, I put a dab on 2 edges. It seems to last. Probably on my first Guhong, I did not properly clean out the old lube. I just wiped it with a dry tissue paper.
With the new Guhong, the oil stays...


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 8, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> On my new Guhong, I put a dab on 2 edges. It seems to last. Probably on my first Guhong, I did not properly clean out the old lube. I just wiped it with a dry tissue paper.
> With the new Guhong, the oil stays...


 
You should follow the same application instruction as Lubix.
Watch his video on his site. It's basically a tiny bit on each connection point of the core, and a drop on one cubie.


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 8, 2011)

So you have both the 30kwt and lubix, and you have tried out both, and you say that they perform the same.....this is very interesting! Lubix is rather expensive and the quantities are fairly small compared to other 11oz bottles of CRC and Jig-A-Loo that you can buy. I hope they do perform the same, I think I'll buy some of this!
And also, I found a differential oil on Amazon that is 50k weight and is cheaper than the 30k weight. Would this be okay to buy too?
http://www.amazon.com/Traxxas-Oil-differential-50K-weight/dp/B000BOLVFI/ref=pd_sbs_t_2

Oh and for the F2L help: One really big thing I found to help me is just watching videos on YouTube. I've watched many, many 3x3 walkthrough solves, tips and tricks, and just tons of videos about F2L, and now my F2L is currently around 6-8 seconds.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 8, 2011)

sofeeuhh said:


> So you have both the 30kwt and lubix, and you have tried out both, and you say that they perform the same.....this is very interesting!


 
You really didn't read this thread, did you?

First off, the OP *clearly * says 50,000wt. He said that if you can't find 50k, then 30k would be a close substitution.
Second, not that many people have used both Lubix and Diff Oil and compared them. There are a few on this board, such as OP and Dan. Dan used 60,000cSt, and said it was very similar.

Unless you are talking about 1 person on here, who I can't find right now, then I don't know who you're talking about.
And I don't now why you would follow that one post, instead of the dozens of other ones.


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 8, 2011)

ElectricDoodie: Obviously I read the thread if I summarized what he said......Lol. And you clearly don't understand that sentence, because I said "that is very interesting" afterwards, indicating that I thought it was something new and something I've never heard about. NOT that I didn't understand it. You really didn't need to tell me what I basically said in different words. 


> Unless you are talking about 1 person on here, who I can't find right now, then I don't know who you're talking about. And I don't now why you would follow that one post, instead of the dozens of other ones.


 Sorry, but I really have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 9, 2011)

sofeeuhh said:


> And also, I found a differential oil on Amazon that is 50k weight and is cheaper than the 30k weight. Would this be okay to buy too?


 


sofeeuhh said:


> ElectricDoodie: Obviously I read the thread if I summarized what he said......Lol.


 No need to lie. 
Why would you have asked if 50k is ok, when he obviously and clearly said that 50k is what you SHOULD buy, and that if you can't get 50k, you can settle for 30k?

If you HAD read the thread, your question shouldn't even exist.


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 9, 2011)

Maybe to make sure? When you question something, the other person tends to give more detail about it so you can better understand. Chill out.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 9, 2011)

sofeeuhh said:


> Maybe to make sure? When you question something, the other person tends to give more detail about it so you can better understand. Chill out.


 Yeah, sure.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 11, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> The dif oil does not seem to last.


 I've had the 50k diff oil for at least 3 weeks now and it feels the same. Did you pop out the edge pieces frequently? I read somewhere that every time you pop an edge piece out, a little of the lube rubs off of the piece. Also, This stuff shouldn't dry out, I put a drop and a thin layer on a rubik's cube stand from day one and I just checked it and it is still there; it has some dust particles, but it's still on the plastic.


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I did. Could be due to this.

Am currently breaking in a new Guhong lubed purely with 30k diff oil. I disassembled it (twice, once because a centre spring was stuck) to adjust the tension. The oil seems to hold.

I am impressed with the effectiveness of diff oil.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 16, 2011)

Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 16, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Has anyone tried this one?


 
Haven't seen anyone post about this one, yet.

The one I used, wasn't used by anyone. I just bit the bullet, since it was the only brand at the hobby shop near me, and just bought it for a cheap $8.
If you can't find any other one, and $11 isn't a waste, I'd just go for it. Looks like it should work.


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 16, 2011)

Is 70k good?


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 16, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Is 70k good?


 It would probably work, you would just have to use VERY LITTLE of it since it is so thick, if you use even a little too much, it could make it feel gummy


----------



## sofeeuhh (Apr 17, 2011)

Which one should I buy? Do they perform the same?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BOLVFI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A2HUFQYBB8LM3

http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Diff-Oil-50-000/dp/B0006O7MII/ref=sr_1_1?tag=vglnk-c763-20


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 17, 2011)

sofeeuhh said:


> Which one should I buy? Do they perform the same?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BOLVFI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A2HUFQYBB8LM3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Diff-Oil-50-000/dp/B0006O7MII/ref=sr_1_1?tag=vglnk-c763-20


 
The second option has more quantity but otherwise they are the same.


----------



## anuradha (Apr 17, 2011)

sofeeuhh said:


> Which one should I buy? Do they perform the same?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BOLVFI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A2HUFQYBB8LM3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Diff-Oil-50-000/dp/B0006O7MII/ref=sr_1_1?tag=vglnk-c763-20



My vote is for Ofna 50k. I bought mine on ebay though.


----------



## Micael (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, let's clarify few things regarding viscosity.

*Wt (weight): *Ok, this one I could not clarify. It is not clear to me what it means. Definitely NOT a viscosity unit. It looks like an industrial term. I could not find a clear and scientific definition.

*cp or cps (centipoise): *A commun unit for dynamic viscosity. The latter is what we often just call "viscosity"

*cSt or cS (centistoke): *A commun unit for kinematic viscosity. It is the dynamic viscosity divided by density. It seems that density of a viscous silicone oil is close to 1 g/cm^3, so cSt should be similar to cp here. The experiment satellitedanny did is a way to measure the kinematic viscosity. So, based on his result, Lubix and Ofna 50,000wt should have the same kinematic viscosity.

Dan said that Lubix viscosity seems to be lower that 60 000 cSt. So whatever "50 000 wt" means, Ofna 50,000wt viscosity is likely to be lower than 60 000 cSt.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 18, 2011)

Judging by the information seen here: http://www.teamassociated.com/parts/liquids/ Wt to CsT is x10-12.5 so 50k Wt should be 500k CsT. I think I might just get some 60k CST and compare it with 50k WT and see if your hypothesis is correct. Also, Don't forget to read Amostay's post on viscosity.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2011)

Is "Diff-lock" OK?


----------



## Hodari (Apr 19, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> The second option has more quantity but otherwise they are the same.


 
What are the actual quantities on these? All I could see was the weight but not how many cc of oil it actually contains.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 19, 2011)

sofeeuhh said:


> Which one should I buy? Do they perform the same?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BOLVFI/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&m=A2HUFQYBB8LM3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Diff-Oil-50-000/dp/B0006O7MII/ref=sr_1_1?tag=vglnk-c763-20


 I bought the Traxxas brand, which is the first link you posted. It works great, and comes with that long applicator. 
But, I would've bought OFNA, if I had the chance. People use OFNA the most, and I've never heard complaints from it.







Hodari said:


> What are the actual quantities on these? All I could see was the weight but not how many cc of oil it actually contains.


 
I think he made that decision, based on the shipping weight.








antoineccantin said:


> Is "Diff-lock" OK?


 
I've never heard of this before. Where did you see it?


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 19, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I've never heard of this before. Where did you see it?



here


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 20, 2011)

isn't that "Ofna" as posted earlier (http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Diff-Oil-50-000/dp/B0006O7MII/ref=sr_1_1?tag=vglnk-c763-20?)


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> here





fiftyniner said:


> isn't that "Ofna" as posted earlier (http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Diff-Oil-50-000/dp/B0006O7MII/ref=sr_1_1?tag=vglnk-c763-20?)


 
Yeah, it looks the same, but it says "Lock" on it...
I don't know what it is, or the difference, so maybe someone else can help you with that.


----------



## hic0057 (Apr 20, 2011)

I want to buy some ofna differential oil but I'm from australia and all the shop that I've checked are US base. Does anyone know of a shop with reasonable international shipping that sell it.

http://www.google.com/products/cata...X&ei=WzeuTfytA4-avgOIkMyPDw&ved=0CC0Q8wIwAg#p


----------



## fiftyniner (Apr 20, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I want to buy some ofna differential oil but I'm from australia and all the shop that I've checked are US base. Does anyone know of a shop with reasonable international shipping that sell it.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...X&ei=WzeuTfytA4-avgOIkMyPDw&ved=0CC0Q8wIwAg#p


 
You might want to consider finding a local source (avoiding shipping, which I did). It may not be ofna but I like my version diff oil. I found it in a RC shop (remote control racing cars).


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> You might want to consider finding a local source (avoiding shipping, which I did). It may not be ofna but I like my version diff oil. I found it in a RC shop (remote control racing cars).


That's what I did. Bought Traxxas 50k.


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 20, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> I want to buy some ofna differential oil but I'm from australia and all the shop that I've checked are US base. Does anyone know of a shop with reasonable international shipping that sell it.
> 
> http://www.google.com/products/cata...X&ei=WzeuTfytA4-avgOIkMyPDw&ved=0CC0Q8wIwAg#p


 
I got some on eBay. My cousin who lives in Australia also bought some and he said shipping wasn't that bad; it was only 5$


----------



## Clayy9 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just for reference purposes, The Traxxas 50K Diff Silicone is 1.75oz / 50cc.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 20, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Just for reference purposes, The Traxxas 50K Diff Silicone is 1.75oz / 50cc.


Yep. Exactly the same.


----------



## hic0057 (May 4, 2011)

OK, my dad found some locally (lol toyworld) and it seem to slow down my cube.

This is a picture of the bottle that we got.
http://danielspitstop.com/menuDetails.aspx?MID=794
http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0001P?I=LXSGB8&P=8

Any ideas? Should I use it?


----------



## fiftyniner (May 4, 2011)

I believe the recommended viscosity is 50k.


----------



## Blablabla (May 4, 2011)

Has anyone tried 120k? The only local store I found that has diff oil has either that or 7k or 5k..


----------



## hic0057 (May 4, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> I believe the recommended viscosity is 50k.


 
It was the thickest they got.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 4, 2011)

hic0057 said:


> OK, my dad found some locally (lol toyworld) and it seem to slow down my cube.
> 
> This is a picture of the bottle that we got.
> http://danielspitstop.com/menuDetails.aspx?MID=794
> ...


 
That's Cst and not Wt. So, you gotta do the conversion to figure out how close you are. 5000cst is still very low, though. 

And if it's slower, you put too much. Clean some out. Or clean it all out and reapply, but less.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 10, 2011)

Alright, I just got my tube of Lubix and my Ultimate Guhong from Lubix. I can now compare my experience with Traxxas 50k silicone diff oil, and Lubix.

So, I washed out the Traxxas 50k diff oil from my A5, and lubed it with Lubix.
After using Lubix in my A5, the feeling was exactly the same to the A5 with Traxxas 50k diff oil. The turning, the sound, the smoothness, the speed, everything. 

I probably will never spend money on Lubix lube anymore, since the Traxxas 50k diff oil, was so much alike. I didn't feel any difference.


----------



## Squishypants (May 10, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Alright, I just got my tube of Lubix and my Ultimate Guhong from Lubix. I can now compare my experience with 50k silicone diff oil, and Lubix.
> 
> So, I washed out the 50k diff oil from my A5, and lubed it with Lubix.
> After using Lubix in my A5, the feeling was exactly the same to the A5 with 50k diff oil. The turning, the sound, the smoothness, the speed, everything.
> ...


 
It would be better if the cubes both started dry, there may be lubix residue on the cube even after washing ??

I just ordered a bottle of Traxxas 5137 - Diff Oil 50K Weight for Differentials. My tube of lubix arrived last night.

I will say that the lubix is def better than the maru lube, no question. The lubix came with a DIY lunhui. It's better than the DIY Lunhui lubed with maru (both have the 48 point mod done). I have a lingyun DIY coming from cube4you, and I won't lube that until the dif oil shows up. I think it will be pretty obvious if the lubes are the same, I plan to redo the guhong with lubix tonight and see if there is improvement...
From what everyone has said, it looks like lubix is dif oil in a fancy applicator (which is really good for the job, no question!). However, the bottle of traxxas doesn't look huge, and it was $9 and lubix is $10. Unless there's a way to order 50K by the gallon, it's not a huge savings. However saying that I'll likely find a gallon of it for $4 right after I post this.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 10, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> However, the bottle of traxxas doesn't look huge, and it was $9 and lubix is $10.
> ...
> it's not a huge savings.



Traxxas Diff Oil (50cc): <$10
Lubix (8cc*6): $20*6

Not a huge savings?

And the Traxxas bottle comes with an application tip, which is almost as useful, if not as much as, the Lubix syringe.


----------



## Squishypants (May 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Traxxas Diff Oil (50cc): <$10
> Lubix (8cc*6): $20*6
> 
> Not a huge savings?
> ...


 
Ah, is it 50cc? It didn't specify, and there was nothing in the photo to give me an idea of scale (like a quarter or something). I just checked, and yep, it does have the applicator tip. 

At 50cc's, man that's a LOT. I put that bottle at about 10cc's at most (I used to work in a hospital...a 50cc syringe is HUGE).


----------



## Clayy9 (May 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Just for reference purposes, The Traxxas 50K Diff Silicone is 1.75oz / 50cc.


 


Squishypants said:


> Ah, is it 50cc? It didn't specify, and there was nothing in the photo to give me an idea of scale (like a quarter or something). I just checked, and yep, it does have the applicator tip.
> 
> At 50cc's, man that's a LOT. I put that bottle at about 10cc's at most (I used to work in a hospital...a 50cc syringe is HUGE).


 
Yes, it's 50cc's. I bought it myself, and it has the amount on the bottle.


----------



## cycle (May 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes, it's 50cc's. I bought it myself, and it has the amount on the bottle.


 
do u have a pic of the bottle? with something next to it. cause 50cc is a lot...


----------



## Clayy9 (May 11, 2011)

cycle said:


> do u have a pic of the bottle? with something next to it. cause 50cc is a lot...


 
When I go back to my house (~1hr?), I'll take a picture.


----------



## Squishypants (May 11, 2011)

Here's the one I bought, It just doesn't look like 50cc:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Traxxas-5137-Dif...Accessories&hash=item4cf6f2a272#ht_2818wt_905

Here is a pic of a 50CC syringe, with a glove for perspective(the one on the bucket):






I don't think that bottle looks that big... ??


----------



## Clayy9 (May 11, 2011)

I guarantee that bottle is 50cc. Look at the product description here or here.

Pictures here. All I have is the built-in webcam on my laptop, so it's very blurry.


----------



## Squishypants (May 11, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> I guarantee that bottle is 50cc. Look at the product description here or here.
> 
> [Will edit with pictures - taking them now.]


 
Whoa, that's excellent! This should be enough lube for all my cubes, my train set, my wife and that weird squeak my soffit makes when it gets windy! Oh, then no doubt this is a WAY better deal.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 11, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> It would be better if the cubes both started dry, there may be lubix residue on the cube even after washing ??


There is no way there was still any of my Traxxas 50k diff oil in there. I washed and scrubbed it off with soap, and even let it soak.






> I just ordered a bottle of Traxxas 5137 - Diff Oil 50K Weight for Differentials. My tube of lubix arrived last night.


This is exactly the same one I have. Traxxas 50k silicone diff shock oil, and the one I've been recommending to people.





> However, the bottle of traxxas doesn't look huge, and it was $9 and lubix is $10. Unless there's a way to order 50K by the gallon, it's not a huge savings.


Are you serious?!

My* 50cc* for $9 Traxxas isn't a saving, compared to Lubix's *8cc *for $20?!
I hope you're just trying to be funny here, cause there is no way you can be serious.

EDIT: I see you were already corrected about the 50cc. I posted before reading all the other posts.


----------



## Squishypants (May 11, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> There is no way there was still any of my Traxxas 50k diff oil in there. I washed and scrubbed it off with soap, and even let it soak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Right, from the pic I had, it looked about the size of a bottle of maru lube... I was very happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 11, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> Here's the one I bought, It just doesn't look like 50cc:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/Traxxas-5137-Dif...Accessories&hash=item4cf6f2a272#ht_2818wt_905
> 
> ...


 
should've put a cube next to it for perspective. But yeah that saves you a ton of money.....


----------



## Squishypants (May 11, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> should've put a cube next to it for perspective. But yeah that saves you a ton of money.....


 
I just googled '50cc syringe' on the net


----------



## fiftyniner (May 11, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> After using Lubix in my A5, the feeling was exactly the same to the A5 with Traxxas 50k diff oil. The turning, the sound, the smoothness, the speed, everything.



Sweet!


----------



## Squishypants (May 12, 2011)

I do hope this is more or less the same stuff, as lubix is a REALLY good lube, no question. It's improved almost every cube I own, and made some almost unusable they're so slick. But a little syringe of it gets used up pretty quick.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 12, 2011)

With regards to lubix - go for it if you can afford it (or MUST have it).

Know this: you won't feel the pinch everytime you relube your cube with diff oil.


----------



## Squishypants (May 12, 2011)

Well if this IS the same stuff, I can't say I'm too happy having paid $15 + shipping for 50¢ worth of product and a .27¢ 5cc luer lock syringe (I used to work in medical supplies at a hospital) , and a vinyl sticker. I like to see a guy make a profit and be an entrepreneur, but.....



edit: oh forgot... .05¢ for an XT-18 luer lock 18 gauge applicator tip.


----------



## fiftyniner (May 12, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> edit: oh forgot... .05¢ for an XT-18 luer lock 18 gauge applicator tip.


 
lol


----------



## Rpotts (May 12, 2011)

50cc of lube is so unbelievably unnecessary.


----------



## timeless (May 12, 2011)

fiftyniner said:


> With regards to lubix - go for it if you can afford it (or MUST have it).
> 
> Know this: you won't feel the pinch everytime you relube your cube with diff oil.


 
what do u mean by pinch


----------



## fiftyniner (May 12, 2011)

timeless said:


> what do u mean by pinch


 
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/feel+the+pinch

or did I misquoted it?


----------



## theace (May 12, 2011)

What would be the most suitable lube out of THESE THINGIES?


----------



## Godmil (May 12, 2011)

Well the top ones, the silicone emulsions.... but 35Kg! Have you really thought this through? (Look at the size of these containers - and think that you only need a couple of drops to lube a cube)


----------



## Squishypants (May 12, 2011)

Godmil said:


> Well the top ones, the silicone emulsions.... but 35Kg! Have you really thought this through? (Look at the size of these containers - and think that you only need a couple of drops to lube a cube)


 

Well he could buy one drum, put 2cc's into a syringes and charge $10 for it...he'd be rich like rockstars!


----------



## theace (May 12, 2011)

Size isn't an issue. They have smaller packs. 90 bucks for 300 ml is a good deal IMO (That's INR btw, not USD)


----------



## Godmil (May 12, 2011)

That certainly is cheap.


----------



## izovire (May 12, 2011)

I'm waiting to try out some lube myself (it is not the same as lubix). I am considering selling it. I may even include it for free when someone orders the new Dayan 3x3's. I was looking for some tear droppers (like maru lube) but I found it much better to have the lube in 3cc Syringes, this way not much lube is wasted when applying. All of this is rather inexpensive and the retail price will be much more reasonable.


----------



## theace (May 12, 2011)

Sounds interesting. I'd be interested in buying. When are you getting the lunhui? I need to order about 5 and lightake's prices are a little too much.


----------



## izovire (May 12, 2011)

theace said:


> Sounds interesting. I'd be interested in buying. When are you getting the lunhui? I need to order about 5 and lightake's prices are a little too much.


 
I will have lunhui's next week. I think we can work out a deal of 5 of them. I might even throw in some lube for free.


----------



## izovire (May 14, 2011)

Here is my 60cc Syringe. It is not lubix nor is it the same viscosity.


----------



## Squishypants (May 14, 2011)

izovire said:


> Here is my 60cc Syringe. It is not lubix nor is it the same viscosity.


 
Wasn't that a lot of effort for a "ha ha it's water you idiot!" joke?


----------



## zenzzzz (May 17, 2011)

so what is better than ---> 30k wt / 50k wt


----------



## theace (May 17, 2011)

izovire said:


> I will have lunhui's next week. I think we can work out a deal of 5 of them. I might even throw in some lube for free.


 
As of now, I need exactly 5 lol. The sooner the better. There's a tourney coming up in June and I need to have the cubes soon. (Only 1 is for me so yeah...) Tried PM-ing you. Your inbox is full.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 17, 2011)

Where is a reccomended place to get 30-50k Diff Silicone Oil?
How would I measure the amount to put in?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 17, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Where is a reccomended place to get 30-50k Diff Silicone Oil?


 
In a store, you could go to any hobby store. Especially ones that have RC cars or train sets.
Online, anywhere. Most people just use Ebay and Amazon.






> How would I measure the amount to put in?



You use it the same way that you use Lubix. The same amount and everything. So, just follow Lubix's instructions of 1 drop.
The one thing I would change, though, is that Lubix says to use a drop at each core point, but I find that to be too much. I put about half a drop into the core points.

What I don't like, is that Lubix never shows how much "a dab" is supposed to be. Yes, he does mention that it is 1/50th ml, but how the hell am I supposed to measure that without needing other tools? He should actually show how big the drop is that he uses, but he doesn't. 

Since you get so much Silicone Diff Oil for very cheap, it won't hurt to be experimental. At first, I tried whatever I thought was "a dab" and it ended up being too much, and the cube became sluggish. I then cleaned it all off and washed it, and reapplied less the second time around, and the cube was amazing afterwards. When I ordered Lubix to compare, I applied the same amount, and it felt exactly the same.










zenzzzz said:


> so what is better than ---> 30k wt / 50k wt


 
Are you asking which is better between the two? I don't think you read the OP. 
He clearly says that 50k wt is what you should get, but that 30k wt is an acceptable substitute, if you can't find 50k wt.




satellitedanny said:


> here's the viscosity of Diff oil you want to look for = 50,000 WT
> 
> 30K works just as well as 50K


----------



## Squishypants (May 24, 2011)

traxxas diff lube showed up today. I would be soundly surprised if this is not -exactly- the same stuff. Viscosity is identical, lubes a cube perfectly, and a fraction the cost. Wouldn't it be illegal to take this stuff, change the container, slap my own brand on it, and charge 20X the price for it? I mean, this stuff is _identical_ :confused:

This is likely 20 lifetimes supply in the one bottle. It came with a label that looks cut from a larger bag, so it probably comes in bulk lots.


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> Well if this IS the same stuff, I can't say I'm too happy having paid $15 + shipping for 50¢ worth of product and a .27¢ 5cc luer lock syringe (I used to work in medical supplies at a hospital) , and a vinyl sticker. I like to see a guy make a profit and be an entrepreneur, but.....
> 
> 
> 
> edit: oh forgot... .05¢ for an XT-18 luer lock 18 gauge applicator tip.


 
where can you buy the dispensiong tips (ive googled already)


----------



## antoineccantin (May 25, 2011)

How big is a bottle of traxxas diff oil?


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> How big is a bottle of traxxas diff oil?


 
50cc


----------



## Squishypants (May 25, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> where can you buy the dispensiong tips (ive googled already)


 

I'm 99% positive I found them on amazon.


----------



## JLarsen (May 25, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> "Whoa, that's excellent! This should be enough lube for.......my wife"


 Rofl


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

does silicone diff oil 50,000 wt last as long as lubix?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 25, 2011)

Yes; it's almost exactly the same product.


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Yes; it's almost exactly the same product.


 
is there a noticeable difference besides being nontoxic or toxic


----------



## Squishypants (May 25, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> is there a noticeable difference besides being nontoxic or toxic


 
traxxas actually says on its label that it's non toxic, but that you may experience mild irritation if you put your lubed cube in your eye. lubix says on the label "buy more".


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

Is it worth it to try 20k before 50k?

Also, this is a stupid question, but is 50wt on Amazon the same as 50k?


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Is it worth it to try 20k before 50k?
> 
> Also, this is a stupid question, but is 50wt on Amazon the same as 50k?


50k means 50,000 wt 
(obviously(no offense) ) there is a big difference


----------



## Clayy9 (May 25, 2011)

I would say just go to 50k, but since I've never used 20k, I can't really tell you not to, or if it's worth it or not.

No, 50wt is not the same as 50k wt (50000wt).


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

Thanks, just wasn't sure because when I searched Shock Oil on Amazon, they were all low amounts.


----------



## AustinReed (May 25, 2011)

300th post get.

Sorry, had to.


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Thanks, just wasn't sure because when I searched Shock Oil on Amazon, they were all low amounts.


 
search for silicone diff oil
shock oil is only low viscosities


----------



## Clayy9 (May 25, 2011)

High-viscosity silicone is usually referred to as "differential oil" (20k wt, 30k wt, 50k wt), while lower-viscosity (15 wt, 20 wt, 30 wt) is usually referred to as "shock oil".

Eh, I'm so slow.


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

Yeh, found it. Too bad I only save $2 from buying this, rather than Lubix. How long does Amazon shipping take?


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeh, found it. Too bad I only save $2 from buying this, rather than Lubix. How long does Amazon shipping take?


 
like 3 -5 days ?


----------



## Clayy9 (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeh, found it. Too bad I only save $2 from buying this, rather than Lubix. How long does Amazon shipping take?


 
You're saving a lot more than $2, since you get many times more than Lubix. I don't know anything about shipping, though.


----------



## Nestor (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeh, found it. Too bad I only save $2 from buying this, rather than Lubix. How long does Amazon shipping take?


 
Thats about 40cc of lube for $8, compared to 2cc of lubix for $10: 20 times more lube even at cheaper price.


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 25, 2011)

what does lubix have that 50,000 wt silicone diff oil doesnt?


----------



## JyH (May 25, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> what does lubix have that 50,000 wt silicone diff oil doesnt?


 
A plastic syringe


----------



## Clayy9 (May 25, 2011)

But Traxxas brand diff. oil comes with an applicator tip, which is just as useful (in application).


----------



## timeless (May 25, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> But Traxxas brand diff. oil comes with an applicator tip, which is just as useful (in application).


 
isnt that the same as the dispensing tip


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 25, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeh, found it. Too bad I only save $2 from buying this, rather than Lubix. How long does Amazon shipping take?


What UnAbusador said. 
You're not comparing it the right way. Have you not thought about how much lube comes inside that Offna bottle, compared to a Lubix syringe?









timeless said:


> isnt that the same as the dispensing tip


 
Yes. It seriously works the same. 
The opening on the Lubix applicator may be a bit smaller, but when I used both the Traxxas tip and the Lubix tip, they worked exactly the same for me. Even the amount that came out, seems to be the same. The only reason my Traxxas applicator's opening may be a bit bigger, is that I used scissors to open the tip, instead of poking it with a needle or thumbtack.

Here are pictures of the applicators for the Traxxas Diff Oil. I'm including their 3 different Diff Oils, so that you can see a better picture of the dispenser in different angles. But, 50k is the right one to buy, and they all have the same tip.



Spoiler


----------



## Tommy34 (May 25, 2011)

I NEED THAT! Where can I get it *today*? Is it carried at hobby lobby?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 25, 2011)

Tommy34 said:


> I NEED THAT! Where can I get it *today*? Is it carried at hobby lobby?


 
I bought mine at a regular hobby shop. Like I've said, they're easy to find online. But, if you go to any hobby store, where they carry RC items or trains, they will also have it.


----------



## Tommy34 (May 25, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I bought mine at a regular hobby shop. Like I've said, they're easy to find online. But, if you go to any hobby store, where they carry RC items or trains, they will also have it.


 
SWEET! Im on my way to Hobby Lobby!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 25, 2011)

Tommy34 said:


> SWEET! Im on my way to Hobby Lobby!


 
I just checked the store out online. It doesn't seem like Hobby Lobby sells anything like RC cars or trains. In fact, it just looks like another Michael's store. 
It seems to only sell art stuff, jewelery kits, scrapbooking, decor, etc...

In fact, it looks like an exact replica of the Michael's franchise in Florida. And they don't have anything like RC cars there.
Check to see if you have a Hobby Town near you, as that's where I bought mine.

Good luck, but I don't think you will find it there.


----------



## Tommy34 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for your help! Ill check at Hobby Lobby but will probably end up in Hobby Town.


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Yes. It seriously works the same.
> The opening on the Lubix applicator may be a bit smaller, but when I used both the Traxxas tip and the Lubix tip, they worked exactly the same for me. Even the amount that came out, seems to be the same. The only reason my Traxxas applicator's opening may be a bit bigger, is that I used scissors to open the tip, instead of poking it with a needle or thumbtack.
> 
> Here are pictures of the applicators for the Traxxas Diff Oil. I'm including their 3 different Diff Oils, so that you can see a better picture of the dispenser in different angles. But, 50k is the right one to buy, and they all have the same tip.
> ...


Is the 10k good for larger cubes, like the 6x6x6 or 7x7x7? Is there a use for the 30k? Or do you recommend just to get the 50k, not two or all three?

Could you please post a size comparison picture, with a coin or ruler next to a bottle?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 25, 2011)

Brest said:


> Is the 10k good for larger cubes, like the 6x6x6 or 7x7x7? Is there a use for the 30k? Or do you recommend just to get the 50k, not two or all three?


I don't own the 10k or the 30k. Those were pictures I found online. The best one that most matches Lubix is 50k. If you cannot find 50k, then 30k will be a good enough substitute.




> Could you please post a size comparison picture, with a coin or ruler next to a bottle?


Alright, here's a picture of it next to my Guhong and a quarter. It also has a cap on the applicator to prevent spilling. It is a 50cc bottle for $8. Compared to Lubix's highest amount of 8cc for $20.



Spoiler


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 25, 2011)

I have found that a mix of oils is good.
Lube the core with high viscosity DIFF oil just as Lubix.
Then add one drop of low viscosity SHOCK oil to an edge piece and work in.
Use only low viscosity on the edge pieces as high viscosity give too much drag and damping.
I use 100K Wt for core and 10 (ten not 10K) Wt for the edges.
This give one fantastic cube.
You can even work a small drop of shock oil over the surface of a sticker less cube and then buff it to a perfect sheen!


----------



## Brest (May 25, 2011)

Thank you for the image.


----------



## timeless (May 25, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> I don't own the 10k or the 30k. Those were pictures I found online. The best one that most matches Lubix is 50k. If you cannot find 50k, then 30k will be a good enough substitute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
how much did that cost? and does it say on the bottle 50cc? some1 told me its 20cc
is 100k wt good too?


----------



## spdcbr (May 25, 2011)

Looks like we caught Lubix for overpricing xD


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 25, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> I do hope this is more or less the same stuff, as lubix is a REALLY good lube, no question. It's improved almost every cube I own, and made some almost unusable they're so slick. But a little syringe of it gets used up pretty quick.


 
I've had my Lubix for almost a year now, and it's still not used up. I've lubed MANY cubes with it and even wasted alot of it on my first cube that I lubed it with. (Put WAY too much in.. it was before I knew about "lube the core")

For me, it's lasted me a good while.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 26, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> It is a 50cc bottle for $8.





timeless said:


> how much did that cost?


The answer to this was in my post that you quoted.







> and does it say on the bottle 50cc? some1 told me its 20cc


Yes, it says 50cc on the bottle. Whoever told you that is wrong.






> is 100k wt good too?


That is way too thick. No one is stopping you from trying it, though. You would just have to put very, very little. Because of how thick it is, I wonder how much harder it would be to spread evenly through the whole cube.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 26, 2011)

timeless said:


> how much did that cost? and does it say on the bottle 50cc?



Have you read ANY of this thread?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 26, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Have you read ANY of this thread?


 That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Linalai66 (May 26, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.


 
lol same to me too


----------



## Fred Bloggs (May 26, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> The answer to this was in my post that you quoted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer 100K to 50K. You have to use a very small amount. It spread around the cube quite nicely. The best thing is you can increase the amount so that you can tame an overly fast cube so that it can become controllable due damping properties.
I also like to over lube the whole cube and then wipe off the excess so that a small film is left on the pieces. However low viscosity shock oil work well here.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (May 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> Yeh, found it. Too bad I only save $2 from buying this, rather than Lubix. How long does Amazon shipping take?


 
NONONONONO Don't buy any! I have a huge container that I bought so you can try it as well.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 27, 2011)

Brest said:


> Thank you for the image.


 
No problem. I had a camera around, and had time on my hands.


----------



## JyH (May 27, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> NONONONONO Don't buy any! I have a huge container that I bought so you can try it as well.



Thanks...I need to lube my Lingyun...


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 27, 2011)

It's funny that NOW people are finally realizing the truth I have been telling ever since Lubix it first came out, but nobody believed me until Dan Cohen made that post. 

I knew about this silicone fluid, long before Lubix or even anybody else noticed them, because Chinese cubers have already been using these for ages.


----------



## ianography (May 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> It's funny that NOW people are finally realizing the truth I have been telling ever since Lubix it first came out, but nobody believed me until Dan Cohen made that post.
> 
> I knew about this silicone fluid, long before Lubix or even anybody else noticed them, because Chinese cubers have already been using these for ages.


 
Ooh you so cool.

Just kidding, I know that you've been saying this before. It's good that people now widely know, even if it isn't because of you.


----------



## Nestor (May 27, 2011)

I wish I knew about differential / shock oil before. 

I would have bought gallons of the stuff and sell it in small amounts at 20x the original investment price.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 27, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> nobody believed me until Dan Cohen made that post.


 Wait, what did Dan Cohen do? Which post in which thread?


----------



## timeless (May 27, 2011)

Fred Bloggs said:


> I prefer 100K to 50K. You have to use a very small amount. It spread around the cube quite nicely. The best thing is you can increase the amount so that you can tame an overly fast cube so that it can become controllable due damping properties.
> I also like to over lube the whole cube and then wipe off the excess so that a small film is left on the pieces. However low viscosity shock oil work well here.


 
yah still decidining since prices are same at 10$ each


----------



## Nujabesfe (May 28, 2011)

5ok is easier to apply


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 28, 2011)

Nujabesfe said:


> 50cc


 Holy crap!


Squishypants said:


> traxxas actually says on its label that it's non toxic, but that you may experience mild irritation if you put your lubed cube in your eye. lubix says on the label "buy more".


 
How about just avoid lubing our body parts? How does that sound? 

Would these products be the Traxxas silicone mentioned?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Traxxas-REVO-50...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item56445269f5

http://cgi.ebay.com/TRAXXAS-5137-DI...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f049e6117


----------



## ElectricDoodie (May 28, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> How about just avoid lubing our body parts? How does that sound?
> ...



Have you read any of this thread? Yes, that's the one. I even posted it before. 




ElectricDoodie said:


> Spoiler


----------

